# Official Trading Thread (old)



## Cochise (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's trade some pokemans.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

Who wants my lvl3 bidoof?


----------



## Cochise (Feb 15, 2010)

I need a Charmander.

LoL, Bidoof. I'll pass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone has a Arceus, Shaymin or Darkrai? 

If so, is there anything you would want, that's worth parting with it?


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 15, 2010)

I have Darkrai, but it would take an equally valuable legendary for me to trade it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone have a Groudon?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Anyone has a Arceus, Shaymin or Darkrai?
> 
> If so, is there anything you would want, that's worth parting with it?



I have a level 100 Shaymin  what are you willing to trade? (I have Arceus and Darkrai too, but I am not parting with those, sorry  and I think I have a regular level 30 Shaymin too if you'd be willing to take it for something not as important)

Also, does anyone have Latios they are willing to part with?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have a level 100 Shaymin  *what are you willing to trade?* (I have Arceus and Darkrai too, but I am not parting with those, sorry  and I think I have a regular level 30 Shaymin too if you'd be willing to take it for something not as important)
> 
> Also, does anyone have Latios they are willing to part with?



The level 30 Shaymin sounds appealing. 

I have a ton of Jirachi (lvl 100, lvl 50, lvl 56) and Phione (hatched the Phione myself all lvl 1)

I only have 1 Latios (lvl 100) but oddly enough 2 Latias (lvl 100, lvl 50). 

2 Kyogre (lvl 100, lvl 78)

I'm reluctant to part with any lvl 100 I've raised but everything else is fair game 

*has only 1 Grouden (lvl 100)*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> The level 30 Shaymin sounds appealing.
> 
> I have a ton of Jirachi (lvl 100, lvl 50, lvl 56) and Phione (hatched the Phione myself all lvl 1)
> 
> ...



The lowest Jirachi (50) is fine by me. My FC is 2536 1787 6755. Let me know when you want to trade because my DS doesn't currently pic up where I'm sitting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> The lowest Jirachi (50) is fine by me. My FC is 2536 1787 6755. Let me know when you want to trade because my DS doesn't currently pic up where I'm sitting.



I'm ready whenever you are....


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay. I got it on Platinum too, so you can get the Gracidea Flower for it (If I'm trading to your Platinum that is). I'll be in there in a second. Are you gonna host it or do you want me to?

Edit: I'm in there and hosting. Plus, I have my volume off so if you try to talk to me don't think I'm being rude, my DS is just dying.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Okay. I got it on Platinum too, so you can get the *Gracidea Flower* for it (If I'm trading to your Platinum that is). I'll be in there in a second. Are you gonna host it or do you want me to?



Where would I get that?




> Edit: I'm in there and hosting. Plus, I have my volume off so if you try to talk to me don't think I'm being rude, my DS is just dying.


Sorry about the delay. I kept getting error messages on my DS and had to restart my router.

Thanks for the trade.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Where would I get that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's okay, and you talk to a blonde haired girl in Floaroma Town. She wasn't originally there on Diamond and Pearl and she's outside walking around, not in a building. It makes Shaymin into it's Sky form, but I think you can only use it within the day. Also, I think you can make it to where you can like turn it on and off (in otherwords, Shaymin doesn't always have to be in Sky form). Hope that makes sense, I guess I kinda rambled


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Who wants my lvl3 bidoof?



I'll trade you a level 2 starly for it .


----------



## delirium (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Kira, I have an extra Darkrai (TRU Event and Wi-Fi event). Would you trade one of your Kyogres for it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

delirium said:


> Hey Kira, I have an extra Darkrai (TRU Event and Wi-Fi event). Would you trade one of your Kyogres for it?



Yes...yes....God Yes....

My Platinum FC is in my sig. Which one do you want? (lvl 100 or 78)


----------



## delirium (Feb 16, 2010)

lvl 78, please.

I can only find my TRU event Darkrai right now. Is that one alright?

Oh yeah, my FC: 1849 1709 0427

Are you trading from your Diamond or Platinum FC?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 16, 2010)

trading makes me wish i had an actual DS and not an emulator


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

delirium said:


> lvl 78, please.
> 
> I can only find my TRU event Darkrai right now. Is that one alright?



That's fine by me. I'll get my lvl 78 Kyorge ready now.


----------



## delirium (Feb 16, 2010)

delirium said:


> lvl 78, please.
> 
> I can only find my TRU event Darkrai right now. Is that one alright?
> 
> ...



Edited my post.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Anybody have any Latios or Celebi they'd be willing to part with?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm trading from my Platinum FC.


----------



## delirium (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for the Kyogre. I'll take good care of it as the game says


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Anybody have any Latios or Celebi they'd be willing to part with?



What you got to offer? 



delirium said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the Kyogre. I'll take good care of it as the game says



Same with your Darkrai


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> What you got to offer?



Depends. What would you like and what levels are they? I would prefer a lower level so I can train it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Depends. What would you like and what levels are they? I would prefer a lower level so I can train it.



I've got a lvl 10 and lvl 100 Celebi. The only Legendary I don't have physical possession of is Arceus...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Eh..I don't think I want to part with mine. Plus, it's at level 80, I'm sorry.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Eh..I don't think I want to part with mine. Plus, it's at level 80, I'm sorry.



No problem. I also just found another Kyorge (2), Rayquaza (3), and a 3rd set of Legendary Birds on my Leaf Green game that I didn't bring over via Pal Park yet. 

Or if anyone needs the Pikachu colored Pichu (2) or Surfing Pikachu (2)

So, if anyone needs any of those and have a sweet deal, my ears are open.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 16, 2010)

Does anyone have a throwaway Weedle? I'd like to get one for a pokemon of equal value (Wurmple???). I'm also still looking for a Charmander.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> No problem. I also just found another Kyorge (2), Rayquaza (3), and a 3rd set of Legendary Birds on my Leaf Green game that I didn't bring over via Pal Park yet.
> 
> Or if anyone needs the Pikachu colored Pichu (2) or Surfing Pikachu (2)
> 
> So, if anyone needs any of those and have a sweet deal, my ears are open.



What would you like for a Surfing Pikachu?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Does anyone have a throwaway Weedle? I'd like to get one for a pokemon of equal value (Wurmple???). I'm also still looking for a Charmander.



I'll check and see if I have one


----------



## Cochise (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you found anything yet? I have an assload of Budew's I can trade if that's acceptable.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 17, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Have you found anything yet? I have an assload of Budew's I can trade if that's acceptable.



Just found one  it's at level 4 though. That okay?


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe we should make a trading thread?


----------



## Undead (Feb 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> Maybe we should make a trading thread?


This is a trading thread.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Just found one  it's at level 4 though. That okay?



Perfect.

I'm ready to go.

My friend code is 3910 3405 4359.



Susano said:


> Maybe we should make a trading thread?



Maybe so, yeah.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 17, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Perfect.
> 
> I'm ready to go.
> 
> ...



You gonna host or want me to? And mine is 1806 0343 5446


----------



## Cochise (Feb 17, 2010)

You host, I'm pretty sucky at the whole Wi Fi thing. I hardly ever make trades.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay, I'm in there and waiting.


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2010)

Wait, was this thread always named "the official trading thread"

Mindfuck

I thought I was reading the battling thread


----------



## Cochise (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Okay, I'm in there and waiting.



Odds are I'm doing something wrong. Where should I go again? >__<



Susano said:


> Wait, was this thread always named "the official trading thread"



Yup, made it yesterday.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 17, 2010)

Go to the bottom of the Pokemon Center. There should be three people. Talk to the one in the middle and connect to wi-fi. You should then see me and that I am requesting a trade. You contact me and accept


----------



## Cochise (Feb 17, 2010)

Yays, got it. 

Thanks for trading with me!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 17, 2010)

No prob  I almost died laughing though. "Goodbye Weed!"  I had to supress it  I didn't know whether that chat thing was on or not.


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2010)

I gonna borrow a DS just to trade with you guys


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 17, 2010)

Is that a bad thing? You put a pek face


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2010)

Croagunk please

I plain suck at Safari Zone, and everyone in the WTS want completely wacked out stuff (celebis, arceus, lvl. 100 starters, etc.) for one.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Croagunk please
> 
> I plain suck at Safari Zone, and everyone in the WTS want completely wacked out stuff (celebis, arceus, lvl. 100 starters, etc.) for one.



I have one, level 1, male, gentle nature.

I'm definitely willing to trade it.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2010)

give you a 
/checks

either a serious Tyrogue or a hardy Larvitar.  both lvl 1

1333 9490 3504


----------



## Cochise (Feb 18, 2010)

I love Larvitar's, I'll take it.

I'm ready whenever you are.




> 3910 3405 4359



Last page, my friend code.


----------



## Undead (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone have the item "Scope Lens"? I have any TM to offer.


----------



## Altron (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone have a chimchar or Piplup to trade? Since I need to start from the beginning, I can Give a scyther, marril, or Togepi.


----------



## Dave (Feb 21, 2010)

does anyone have tm 64?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes to all three of the above posts (well, a maybe to Zayne), but I'll have to do it tomorrow if that's k.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Feb 21, 2010)

I got a shiny Espeon and a shiny Salamance I am willing to trade for a Rayquaza or something around that caliber. any takers?


----------



## Dave (Feb 22, 2010)

got the TM 64 *Kiri Amane?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes I do  but I dunno if I can trade tonight. Kinda sick  as for the gen 4 starters, I can get some of those bred and also trade tomorrow.


----------



## Red (Feb 23, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I have Darkrai, but it would take an equally valuable legendary for me to trade it.


I'm willing to trade you a Uxie, Azelf or Girantina if you want any of those for a Darkrai.

Edit: I'm also willing to trade a gold nugget for the TM move Earthquake.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)

Dave said:


> does anyone have tm 64?


yes


Altron said:


> Anyone have a chimchar or Piplup to trade? Since I need to start from the beginning, I can Give a scyther, marril, or Togepi.


chimchar for scyther


----------



## Cochise (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking for a Gligar, I have Smeargle to offer.

Also looking for multiple TM 28 - Dig.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 26, 2010)

If anyone here uses an AR, I am looking for a shiny (low lvl possibly)with calm nature and reflect on it. 

Oh, and name it POPCORN as well please.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I will rep for trade.


----------



## Fran (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi. I got PokePlat arriving tomorrow or the day after.
Would anyone kindly help me out by trading me a low level dratini? Pref. lv.1 if that's possible.
Thanks  I can pay you back with err. Rep. My love. A starter pokemon of your choice, whatever.


----------



## Tyger (Feb 28, 2010)

Does anyone have an exp. share that they'll be willing to part with? If I have something you want, I'll give it in return..



Mattaru said:


> Hi. I got PokePlat arriving tomorrow or the day after.
> Would anyone kindly help me out by trading me a low level dratini? Pref. lv.1 if that's possible.
> Thanks  I can pay you back with err. Rep. My love. A starter pokemon of your choice, whatever.


I have like 50 dratini's at level 1. I can totally give you one.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Anybody have any Latios or Celebi they'd be willing to part with?



I have Latios

I'm not the original trainer, so I don't know it's IVs or EVs, if that even matters to you.

Also, it has a really stupid moveset IIRC


Dave said:


> does anyone have tm 64?


I have several if you still need it. 

I'd take  macho brace, yache berries, heart scales or star pieces if you've got any of that.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 28, 2010)

Tyger said:


> Does anyone have an exp. share that they'll be willing to part with? If I have something you want, I'll give it in return...



I've got 5 exp. shares myself. Don't mind giving one up.


----------



## Red (Feb 28, 2010)

Reposting earlier trade offers: 

1) I'd trade a gold nugget for TM26
2) I'd trade a Girantina for a Darkrai. 



Utopia Realm said:


> If anyone here uses an AR, I am looking for a shiny (low lvl possibly)with calm nature and reflect on it.
> 
> Oh, and name it POPCORN as well please.
> 
> ...


What's an AR? If I have it I could possibly trade you, but not for rep .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 28, 2010)

Red said:


> Reposting earlier trade offers:
> 
> 1) I'd trade a gold nugget for TM26
> 2) I'd trade a Girantina for a Darkrai.
> ...



AR = Action Replay.

As for your trades, I have a Darkrai myself. Willing to give it away I suppose.


----------



## Red (Feb 28, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> AR = Action Replay.
> 
> As for your trades, I have a Darkrai myself. Willing to give it away I suppose.


Really 

tell me when you're ready


----------



## Altron (Feb 28, 2010)

can anyone give me a drifloon?


----------



## Red (Mar 1, 2010)

Altron said:


> can anyone give me a drifloon?


What do ya have?


----------



## Altron (Mar 1, 2010)

Red said:


> What do ya have?


I don't need one anymore, thanks.


----------



## Tyger (Mar 1, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I've got 5 exp. shares myself. Don't mind giving one up.



Oh cool. What would you like in return?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 1, 2010)

I need the following items:
Macho brace, life orb, yache berries, heart scales, star pieces

I have several TMs - thunderbolt, icebeam, focus punch, stone edge, earthquake, substitute, grass knot, shadowball, swords dance and a few others, as well as several salac berries and other hold items (all 3 choice items), focus sashes, shitton of leftovers and more.

If you have any of what I need, lemme know what you want in return, and I'll let you know if I got it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 1, 2010)

Tyger said:


> Oh cool. What would you like in return?



Probably a Minun so I can try and finish my pokedex.

Or if you have an extra of Calm Mind I'll take it off your hands. Need one to give to my Grumpig.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone have any of the Kanto Starters? ><


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 1, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Does anyone have any of the Kanto Starters? ><



I have all three(final forms btw). Do you want them as eggs or first forms?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 1, 2010)

probably the first forms
not really into hatching eggs lol


----------



## Tyger (Mar 1, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Probably a Minun so I can try and finish my pokedex.
> 
> Or if you have an extra of Calm Mind I'll take it off your hands. Need one to give to my Grumpig.



Damn I dont have any of those  I dont even have minun in my pokedex. Anything else you're looking for?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a minun utopia


----------



## Altron (Mar 1, 2010)

I need an Adamant Female Scyther asap and growlith. Name your price for it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 1, 2010)

Tyger said:


> Damn I dont have any of those  I dont even have minun in my pokedex. Anything else you're looking for?



A blue shard would really nice to have since I have 40 green and yellow ones in my bag. Or a heart scale even.:ho



Mishudo said:


> I have a minun utopia



Yes. I'll get the starters ready then.


----------



## Red (Mar 1, 2010)

I need a munchlax, only pokemon I have thats remotely worth the trade are on of the three legendary spirits (Uxie, mesprit etc). If anyone wants to trade oe of those I'm up for it.


----------



## Dagor (Mar 1, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I need the following items:
> Macho brace, life orb, yache berries, heart scales, star pieces
> 
> I have several TMs - thunderbolt, icebeam, focus punch, stone edge, earthquake, substitute, grass knot, shadowball, swords dance and a few others, as well as several salac berries and other hold items (all 3 choice items), focus sashes, shitton of leftovers and more.
> ...



Tell me when you will be able to trade and I will tell you if this time is good for me. I will give those items for free. Also if somebody has Special Colored Pichu, I'm willing to trade. Send me the message through <PM>. Tomorrow, I will back from school at 16:00PM(New York Time), and then I will have a chance to read my message.


----------



## Tyger (Mar 2, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> A blue shard would really nice to have since I have 40 green and yellow ones in my bag. Or a heart scale even.:ho


Oh I have those  I can give one of both if you like.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 2, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I need the following items:
> Macho brace, life orb, yache berries, heart scales, star pieces
> 
> I have several TMs - thunderbolt, icebeam, focus punch, stone edge, earthquake, substitute, grass knot, shadowball, swords dance and a few others, as well as several salac berries and other hold items (all 3 choice items), focus sashes, shitton of leftovers and more.
> ...



Reposting for this page, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 2, 2010)

Tyger said:


> Oh I have those  I can give one of both if you like.



Blue shard it is then.


----------



## Altron (Mar 2, 2010)

Red said:


> I need a munchlax, only pokemon I have thats remotely worth the trade are on of the three legendary spirits (Uxie, mesprit etc). If anyone wants to trade oe of those I'm up for it.


do you have a red shard and a female adamant scyther? Because I can breed you a Munchlax.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 2, 2010)

Senor Utopia, when will you be ready to el trade?
Oh, and you'd do all 3 for just minun? Or do you need any other pokemans?


----------



## Tyger (Mar 2, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Blue shard it is then.



excellent  my friend code is 2621 8815 1304


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 2, 2010)

Red said:


> I need a munchlax, only pokemon I have thats remotely worth the trade are on of the three legendary spirits (Uxie, mesprit etc). If anyone wants to trade oe of those I'm up for it.



I gots your baby Munchlax ready


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm looking for a Chikorita. Can trade Gible, Evee, Kabuto, or Totodile in return.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2010)

*Requesting any of these:*

Shuppet
Mismagius
Honchkrow
Lickylicky
Tangrowth
Togekiss
Yanmega
Gallade
Gliscor
Probass
Bonzly
Mime Jr.
Carnivine

*Willing to Trade any of these: *

Bagon
Slakoth
Tyrogue
Hitmonlee
Ditto
Delcatty
Smoochum
Delibird
Eevee
Spiritomb
Sableye
Treeco
Mudkip
Torchic
Cyndaquil
Totodile
Charmander
Squirtle


----------



## Altron (Mar 3, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Requesting any of these:*
> 
> Shuppet
> Mismagius
> ...



I do have Mime Jr. would like a charmander.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2010)

Altron said:


> I do have Mime Jr. would like a charmander.




No problem, I'll meet you for the trade right now.

*Pkmn Platinum FC:* 2321-2723-1062

*lvl 1 Charmander:*

_Breed w/ these moves_

Growl
Rock Slide
Flame thrower
Dragon Claw


----------



## Altron (Mar 3, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> No problem, I'll meet you for the trade right now.
> 
> *Pkmn Platinum FC:* 2321-2723-1062
> 
> ...


*
PKM Diamond FC:* 0904 4713 9131

getting on now


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 3, 2010)

Kira
I'll trade a carivine for your smoochum


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Kira
> I'll trade a carivine for your smoochum



Cool, I'm up for it....

*Pkmn Platinum FC:* 2321-2723-1062


----------



## Red (Mar 3, 2010)

@Kira 

If you give me a couple days I can trade you a gallade for a ditto. I'd do it now but my network is acting all screwy and I still haven't fixed it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2010)

Red said:


> @Kira
> 
> If you give me a couple days I can trade you a gallade for a ditto. I'd do it now but my network is acting all screwy and I still haven't fixed it.



No problem. *updates list*



Kira Yamato said:


> *Requesting any of these:*
> 
> Shuppet
> Mismagius
> ...


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 3, 2010)

Alrighty
Diamond FC: *2664 5423 9803*
Sorry I keep missing ya
Hopefully we can both be on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Alrighty
> Diamond FC: *2664 5423 9803*
> Sorry I keep missing ya
> Hopefully we can both be on.



Okay, I'm getting on right now.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh crap my bad lolol
Im getting on too
I thought you were offline but I just see you're invisble


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Oh crap my bad lolol
> Im getting on too
> I thought you were offline but I just see you're invisble



No prob, thanks for the trade.



Kira Yamato said:


> *Requesting any of these:*
> 
> Shuppet
> Mismagius
> ...


----------



## Altron (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone have a spare teddiursa or Ursaring?


----------



## Cochise (Mar 4, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Requesting any of these:*
> 
> Shuppet
> Mismagius
> ...



I have a Carnivine and would take a Charmander if one is still availible, if not, I'll take Treeco.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2010)

Cochise said:


> I have a Carnivine and would take a Charmander if one is still availible, if not, I'll take Treeco.



Mishudo already provided me with a Carnivine last night which is why I crossed it out in my latest post.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 4, 2010)

I didn't notice. I can have you a Shuppet pretty soon. I'm breeding one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2010)

Cochise said:


> I didn't notice. I can have you a Shuppet pretty soon. I'm breeding one.



Great. I can provide you with the Charmander or Treeco, when you're rerady.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm ready now, just got back from work. I also have a Bonzly if you still need one. I'll take the Charmander and Treeco. : )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2010)

Cochise said:


> I'm ready now, just got back from work. I also have a Bonzly if you still need one. I'll take the Charmander *and* Treeco. : )



You got something else for me? 

*Edit:*

Okay, I forgot you had the Shuppet xDD



Kira Yamato said:


> *Requesting any of these:*
> 
> Shuppet
> Bonzly
> ...



I'm slowly finishing up my list


----------



## Cochise (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome, thanks Kira. I've been hunting starters for a long time now with little success.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Kira, I think I can get ya a yanmega and probass for that squirtle and charmander


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Hey Kira, I think I can get ya a yanmega and probass for that squirtle and charmander



Sure thing. Give me a nudge whenever you get back online.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 6, 2010)

i'm just curious how much does "common" shinys go for?

Was considering eventually asking if anyone had a shiny Buisel(though i don't have anything to offer yet ) 


Only have red gyrados in silver and a purple spinerak in that game to so can't trade but what would similar be worth?


----------



## adil (Mar 6, 2010)

i need to evolve my kadabra, just to trade and hten trade it back, anyone help?
code thing is: 5371 2431 2532


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Mar 7, 2010)

I need an Evee


----------



## Altron (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone have a spare Shroomish and Aron?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 7, 2010)

Altron said:


> Anyone have a spare Shroomish and Aron?



I can hatch you a spare shroomish and aron in a bit.


----------



## Altron (Mar 7, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I can hatch you a spare shroomish and aron in a bit.



sweet that would be great thanks. You looking for any in particular in return?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 7, 2010)

Altron said:


> sweet that would be great thanks. You looking for any in particular in return?



Pokemon:
Minun
Clampearl

Any blue shards woulod be awesome as well.


----------



## Altron (Mar 7, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Pokemon:
> Minun
> Clampearl
> 
> Any blue shards woulod be awesome as well.



Yeah I got 2 blue shards if you want for Shroomish and Aron.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 7, 2010)

Altron said:


> Yeah I got 2 blue shards if you want for Shroomish and Aron.



Awesome. I just got a shroomish egg and about to start breed for an aron egg in a bit. Gimme about 5-10 minutes to hatch them.


----------



## Altron (Mar 7, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Awesome. I just got a shroomish egg and about to start breed for an aron egg in a bit. Gimme about 5-10 minutes to hatch them.



what's your FC?

Mine is: 2407 6927 3756

If possible do you have a spare red shard to attach to one of the pokemon?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 7, 2010)

Friend code: 1248 0683 9525

I got to check for a red shard now.


----------



## Altron (Mar 7, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Friend code: 1248 0683 9525
> 
> I got to check for a red shard now.



Alright getting on now, just tell me when you are ready to go.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 7, 2010)

Altron said:


> Alright getting on now, just tell me when you are ready to go.



No red shard on Plat. Do you want them as eggs or hatched? Got both eggs now.


----------



## Altron (Mar 7, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> No red shard on Plat. Do you want them as eggs or hatched? Got both eggs now.


hatched would be great. No problem on the shard.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 7, 2010)

Aron egg is taking forever. Just need to wait a bit more. >.<


----------



## Altron (Mar 7, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Aron egg is taking forever. Just need to wait a bit more. >.<



I'd recommend using magmar to hatch eggs as they cut the steps in half required to hatch pokemon eggs.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 7, 2010)

Ready now. ^.^


----------



## Altron (Mar 7, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Ready now. ^.^


thanks a bunch


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Utopia
I still have that minun lolol.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone got a ditto to spare?

I can offer little but please tell me what you want for it

got quite a few ralts and turtwigs


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Anyone got a ditto to spare?
> 
> I can offer little but please tell me what you want for it
> 
> got quite a few ralts and turtwigs




Here's a list of what I'm willing to trade it for:



Kira Yamato said:


> *Requesting any of these:*
> 
> Shuppet
> Bonzly
> ...


----------



## Akatora (Mar 12, 2010)

Ic,i'll try having a lickylick by tomorrow


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 12, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Hey Utopia
> I still have that minun lolol.



What do you want as a trade then? I haven't forgotten.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2010)

*Updates list*



Kira Yamato said:


> *Requesting any of these:*
> 
> Shuppet
> Bonzly
> ...



I'm out of Dittos so I'll have to catch more in the Trophy Garden


----------



## Fran (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys! I JUST got PokePlat!
Is anyone able to me a massive favour?

I want a low level horsea. Could anyone help me out?
Thanks! <3


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 13, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Hey guys! I JUST got PokePlat!
> Is anyone able to me a massive favour?
> 
> I want a low level horsea. Could anyone help me out?
> Thanks! <3



A low level horsea you say? Let me hatch one for ya.


----------



## Altron (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking for a Baltoy, Glameow, Zangoose, Lunatone, Solrock, Murkrow, Lotad, and spoink.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 13, 2010)

Altron said:


> Looking for a *Baltoy*, *Glameow*, *Zangoose*, Lunatone, *Solrock*, *Murkrow*, *Lotad*, and *spoink*.



I can get these pokes but I would need to breed to get them first(Lunatone I currently am out of stock). Will take me a while. Is that okay?

Edit: Can't find Diamond to transfer glameow over, so that's one I can't get you.


----------



## Altron (Mar 13, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I can get these pokes but I would need to breed to get them first(Lunatone I currently am out of stock). Will take me a while. Is that okay?
> 
> Edit: Can't find Diamond to transfer glameow over, so that's one I can't get you.


Thanks, and no problem. Is there anything in particular you are looking for or want?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 13, 2010)

Altron said:


> Thanks, and no problem. Is there anything in particular you are looking for or want?



My list is somewhat small:
Clampearl
Minun
Blue shards
heart scale

That's all really. 

Trying to hatch Murkrow, solrock, and  lotad atm.


----------



## Altron (Mar 13, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> My list is somewhat small:
> Clampearl
> Minun
> Blue shards
> ...


I do have blue shards and heart scales so that will be no problem at all.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 13, 2010)

F-code 1248 0683 9525

I'm ready now.


----------



## Altron (Mar 13, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> F-code 1248 0683 9525
> 
> I'm ready now.


had some wifi problems getting on now

FC: *2407 6927 3756*


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 13, 2010)

Damn Wi-fi...Why don't we try later today?


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking for a Chimchar, should be a real easy trade if someone's willing to start a new file on their Diamond/Pearl real quickly...I'll trade a starter from Johto in return, so Chikorita/Cyndaquill/Totodile.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 13, 2010)

Ninjitsu Ninja said:


> Looking for a Chimchar, should be a real easy trade if someone's willing to start a new file on their Diamond/Pearl real quickly...I'll trade a starter from Johto in return, so Chikorita/Cyndaquill/Totodile.




Well If you'd accept a lvl 1 or a lvl 16 Chimpchar then I'm willing to do the trade (though i don't know if i'm able to without having the national pokededex yet)

I'd prefer a Totodile, but all 3 can be used


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Mar 13, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Well If you'd accept a lvl 1 or a lvl 16 Chimpchar then I'm willing to do the trade (though i don't know if i'm able to without having the national pokededex yet)
> 
> I'd prefer a Totodile, but all 3 can be used



Would it be level 1 as the result of breeding I'm guessing? (Sorry I haven't played any of them in awhile) Either way, sounds good to me. I'll P.M you once the games out and we can work something out. 

I'm wondering if I can throw a pokemon into that PokeWalker thing, then start a new game, and then transfer it back into my party...


----------



## Fran (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks *Utopia Realm* for donating me a lv.1 Horsea (with brine! kickass) and *Tyger* for the lv.1 Dratini (with Dragon pulse! kickass )

If you ever want anything in return (I'll get to Pal Park soon for my Sapphire data!) let me know. For now, enjoy my bid00fs. :33


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 14, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> What do you want as a trade then? I haven't forgotten.



I needed any of the Kanto starters 
probably perferably squirtle
and need anything else? cause i need bulbasaur and charmander too.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 15, 2010)

does anyone have a just hatched riolu? i want to get one for soulsilver to raise as part of my party.

fc 4340 4669 4724


----------



## Fran (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys. Can anyone with a dragon scale help me evolve my Seadra->Kingdra please?
Thanks!


----------



## Red (Mar 15, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> does anyone have a just hatched riolu? i want to get one for soulsilver to raise as part of my party.
> 
> fc 4340 4669 4724


I can see if I can breed one for you. I'll PM you wit the details of what I want in return.


----------



## Fran (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmm. In return for the dragon scale, I can give you a colour shard of your choice, if anyone wants those? Got one of each. Can return the dragon scale after once my seadra->kingdra, of course. 
Ha-hmm. @@

*FRIEND CODE*: 1935 2818 5876

Please PM/Leave message! Thanks


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 15, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> does anyone have a just hatched riolu? i want to get one for soulsilver to raise as part of my party.
> 
> fc 4340 4669 4724



I can breed one if you'd like, lemme know what nature you want it to be.


----------



## E (Mar 16, 2010)

question: 

if i say "hey guys i want a growlithe egg and in return i'll give you some lvl 2 ratata but i'll rep you like 5 times", would that be an acceptable trade? :ho


<-- E is Eternal


----------



## Akatora (Mar 16, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> does anyone have a just hatched riolu? i want to get one for soulsilver to raise as part of my party.
> 
> fc 4340 4669 4724



I got about 15 ^^'


but I'd need to wait till tomorrow at the earliest to go wifi


----------



## Altron (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone have a spare masterball to give me? I really need it to get Lugia in HG, much thanks will be appreciated.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2010)

Altron said:


> Anyone have a spare masterball to give me? I really need it to get Lugia in HG, much thanks will be appreciated.





Drunkenwhale said:


> I have a Master Ball if anyone wants it, not like I need it. I caught Ho-Oh with a Pokeball and I plan on catching the other legendaries the same way.
> 
> Even if I wanted another Master Ball, I could simply transfer it from another game. I never use those things anyway.




**


----------



## Altron (Mar 17, 2010)

Caelus said:


> **


would you be able to trade now?

My HG FC is: *1978 2345 6931*


----------



## valerian (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone got a Caterpie and Houndour?


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone got a Caterpie, Yanma and Houndour?



Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> Yes, yes, and yes.



When do you want to trade?


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> When do you want to trade?


 Sent you a PM


----------



## E (Mar 19, 2010)

E said:


> question:
> 
> if i say "hey guys i want a growlithe egg and in return i'll give you some lvl 2 ratata but i'll rep you like 5 times", would that be an acceptable trade? :ho
> 
> ...



i still want this


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a Growlithe egg.  Not sure if I can find it though now, seeing as it's been bundled up with the rest of my eggs. So I'll have to breed one for you.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone have a Murkrow egg, or just a low leveled Murkrow?


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

I can get you one.

Just wait like 10 minutes or something.

Ok got one, my FC is 0303 1360 7888.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 19, 2010)

How do I register friends again?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> How do I register friends again?



Go downstairs in a Pokecenter, and the lady will give you a pal pad. Go to your items, and in the last pocket is the Palpad, which has the option to register friends FC


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

Go on your Pal Pad, it'll be in your key items if you've got it.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 19, 2010)

Alright my friend code is 0045 5057 5067 I'm getting on


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 19, 2010)

If anyone is willing to trade me their Kyogre from HeartGold for a few minutes, I'm willing to do the same for my Groudon. If you'd simply like to trade, I have:

10th Anniversary Pokemon (Suicune, Raikou, Entei, Lugia, Latios, Latias)
Shiny Giratina, Camerupt and Roserade

Please PM me.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone have a little Larvitar they could trade, preferably in the lvl 15-25 range? I have a Yanma, Growlithe, or Chimchar I can offer for it.


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a female Larivtar that's lvl 11, do you want that?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I have a female Larivtar that's lvl 11, do you want that?



Yes, which of the three would ya like for it?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Requesting for:*
Umbreon
Espeon
Leafeon
Glaceon
Eevee (it can be low leveled, but 20s-30s are recommended )
Lavitar/Pupitar (Male is recommended though not mandatory). I already have a little Lavitar but it's a girl, and it was gonna be for breeding but I lost interest. I just really need a Ground type pokemon.

*In return:*
All three lake legends: Uxie, Mespirit, & Azelf
I still have three leftover legendary shinies - Palkia, Dialga and Mew (they're lvl 100 though). Was for a friend but she doesn't want them so feel free. 
Regice, Manaphy.
Masterballs.


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

I can get you a Larvitar and Eevee. Do you mind about the Larvitar's lvl though? 



Caelus said:


> Yes, which of the three would ya like for it?



Yanma. Can you wait like a moment, I'm just going to breed the Larvitar so I still have one.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yanma. Can you wait like a moment, I'm just going to breed the Larvitar so I still have one.



Sure, just give me your FC, and I'll wait for ya ^^


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

My FC is 0303 1360 7888.


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm ready now. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I can get you a Larvitar and Eevee. Do you mind about the Larvitar's lvl though?



Quoting this just incase you didn't see it sweets.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 19, 2010)

Nope  and thx you veddy muchies <3
What do you want in return?


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

Great. It'll take a while for the Larvitar egg to hatch though, unless you just want it in the egg. 

Oh, Palkia and Mew please


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 19, 2010)

Alrighty then, what lvl is Eevee though? Is he/she in the mid 20s-30s? 

Sure, I need them off my back anyways


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

lvl 34 if that's alright?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 19, 2010)

Perfect, .


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

What's your FC?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll pm it to you once I get on Diamond.


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm ready now


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 19, 2010)

Mkay, going in .


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone have a Sneasel they'd be willing to part with?


----------



## Cochise (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a Sneasal I could trade.

What do you have?


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone got a Caterpie and Houndour?



Anyone willing to trade?

Has anyone got a Horsea as well?


----------



## squilliam (Mar 20, 2010)

I have SoulSilver. Somebody wanna trade me a Bagon or Gible for something? 

after all, they're limitless in D/P, right?

Or maybe if someone has HeartGold, I'd be willing to trade something for a growlithe.

@Jotaro I have a caterpie. But can't you just get one at the bug catching contest anyways?


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Not on Diamond you can't 

I can get you a Gible and Growlithe though


----------



## squilliam (Mar 20, 2010)

let's do it 

uhhh...crap, hold on. Let me get my FC


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's my fc 0303 1360 7888


----------



## squilliam (Mar 20, 2010)

mmmmmk, anyone got a bagon now?


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone got a Horsea and Houndour?


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 20, 2010)

Cochise said:


> I have a Sneasal I could trade.
> 
> What do you have?



I don't have much unfortunately, what are you looking for? I might be able to get it.


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

I can get you a Sneasel. 

Just wondering how far are you in HG/SS? If you're up to Whirl Island, could you get me a Horsea?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 20, 2010)

Jotaro I can give you a Horsea 

and I can breed you a hondour if you want?


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay, my fc is 0303 1360 7888

Yours? 

And by the way do you have anything in mind for them or are you not bothered what I trade you?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 20, 2010)

Alrighty
Diamond FC: 2664 5423 9803

Umm I would like some pokemans I dont have
Maybe Kanto starters?
Ummm probably any jhoto or kanto pokemon
Could you list any spares you have? :/


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

I can get you a Charmander and Bulbasaur.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 20, 2010)

you'd be my hero 
Im about to hatch your hondour
or do you want the egg?


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll just take the egg :33

Just gotta breed my Charizard and Venasaur first though.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 20, 2010)

Well dang....it hatched D:
lolol you want me to make another?
and what nickname would you want?


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll just take the Houndour then  Just leave the name as it is 

Ok I'm ready


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 20, 2010)

oh dang I didnt see you edit ><
I wish I knew lol
ok im getting on


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you too mucho senor


----------



## Altron (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking for anyone with a spare masterball they are willing to give me.


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Altron said:


> Looking for anyone with a spare masterball they are willing to give me.



enjoy


----------



## Cochise (Mar 20, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> I don't have much unfortunately, what are you looking for? I might be able to get it.



Whatever you have is fine, I don't want to make it difficult on you. I'll take anything so long as it's male and has a decent nature.

When can you trade?


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

anyone out there with HeartGold that's got a spinark, mankey or baltoy?


----------



## Kagemizu (Mar 21, 2010)

Any one have a Larvitar egg to spare?


----------



## Denizen (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll be getting Soulsilver soon - if anyone has any free Larvitars or Starters they would be willing to give away, I will love you forever. (an egg is fine too)


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2010)

Could soon trade me a doduo and a pickachu or any good electric pokemon?(If you have the japanese one or if you can trade from japanese to english)


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I can get you a Sneasel.
> 
> Just wondering how far are you in HG/SS? If you're up to Whirl Island, could you get me a Horsea?



I'll take you up on your offer for a Sneasel, unfortunately in the Whirl Islands I can't get to the part with Horseas unless I have a Silver Wing and I'm in HG so I won't be able to get one for a while, so I'm looking for a Horsea too.


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

I've already got a Horsea now, so it doesn't about that anymore now. Though I can get you one if you want.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 21, 2010)

That would be lovely pek


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

So Sneasel and Horsea then? 

Just give 5 minutes or so to breed them.


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok got them, going into the Pokemon Center now.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 21, 2010)

Alright going in too just give me a second.


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

MOE said:


> Could soon trade me a doduo and a pickachu or any good electric pokemon?(If you have the japanese one or if you can trade from japanese to english)



I can get you a doduo. Can't get you a pikachu tho 

Maybe something like a mareep?

anyways, wanna trade?


----------



## E (Mar 21, 2010)

hey jotaro kujo, i changed my mind, i want a houndour egg rather than a growlithe one if you can possibly get it


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Can anyone trade me a Gengar? I don't have a second game.


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

E said:


> hey jotaro kujo, i changed my mind, i want a houndour egg rather than a growlithe one if you can possibly get it



Coming right up 

I'm breeding it with a Luxray so it may know thunderfang


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 21, 2010)

how about a Chikorita egg for a Cyndaquil egg?


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a totaldie egg if you want


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

E said:


> hey jotaro kujo, i changed my mind, i want a houndour egg rather than a growlithe one if you can possibly get it



Ok got the egg.

My fc is 0303 1360 7888


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 21, 2010)

squilliam said:


> I have a totaldie egg if you want



I'll take it!

0303-1975-3931


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

Linkaro said:


> I'll take it!
> 
> 0303-1975-3931



just give me a few minutes, ok?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 21, 2010)

squilliam said:


> just give me a few minutes, ok?



sure.  I'll wait.


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

kk, I'm going in.

FC: 1119 2502 4880


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

Oky doke so could anyone spare a squirtle?
I guess I could breed any 2nd,3rd,4th generation starter for you
or anything else?

Also maybe some kanto pokemans like magmar,electabuzz,tangela,porygon,etc.
anyone have those?


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

I can get you a Porygon and Electabuzz. But can we trade tomorrow? I'm really tired


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

I am looking for a Gible, a Bagon, and a Charmander.

I can offer a Cyndaquil, a Heracross, a Growlithe, a Chimchar, and/or a Larvitar. I don't care if the 3 I requested aren't legit. If you can trade, let me know, and give my Ditto a few minutes to get knocked up by the pokemon of your choice, thanks.


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

I can get you a Gible and a Charmander.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I can get you a Gible and a Charmander.



Excellent, what do ya need in return?


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

Cyndaquil and Heracross.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok, I will VM you when they are bred. Do you mind if they are in egg, or want me to hatch?


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll just take the eggs. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I can get you a Porygon and Electabuzz. But can we trade tomorrow? I'm really tired



Forget about this.

I can breed you a Porygon egg, but I have to evolve my Elekid first though.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh so wait, you're on for now?
What do you want?


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok got the Charmander and Gible egg.

Going to breed the Porygon now.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Ok got the Charmander and Gible egg.



Okay, I'm ready, I will be in wifi sir. Im pretty sure I have your FC already


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 21, 2010)

looking for an ev trained tranitar and blastoise.


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Oky doke so could anyone spare a squirtle?
> I guess I could breed any 2nd,3rd,4th generation starter for you
> or anything else?
> 
> ...



I got magmar


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok jotaru what did you want?
and ok squilliam what do you want?


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

let me think


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> looking for an ev trained tranitar and blastoise.



I don't think anyone here will trade you a EV trained pokemon. 



Mishudo said:


> Ok jotaru what did you want?
> and ok squilliam what do you want?



Totodile please


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

Denizen said:


> I'll be getting Soulsilver soon - if anyone has any free Larvitars or Starters they would be willing to give away, I will love you forever. (an egg is fine too)



I'll trade you a Larvitar 

Just got to hatch my current one so I can breed it.


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

@ Mishudo, I'll have one of the Sinnoh starters if that's ok with you

EDIT: If I give you a magmar egg, is it gonna hatch as a magby? Or do you want it hatched for the exp. boost thing?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok I already have a totodile ready

and sure squill
any in mind?

if not maybe I'll do piplup


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm going in to trade now.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I don't think anyone here will trade you a EV trained pokemon.
> 
> 
> 
> Totodile please



why not? greedy?

I've got some good poke to offer in return!


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Ok I already have a totodile ready
> 
> and sure squill
> any in mind?
> ...



piplup is good. But about the magmar thing, do you want an egg?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

im getting on now too jotaru

and yeah that doesnt bother me squill,
could i give you an egg too?


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

no prob. Just give me a few min to breed it


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

It says you arn't connected or I've been removed from your roster jotaro


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

I can see you on.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

me too, im doing trade now and it says you are standing by...


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

ok Mishudo, I'm ready.

FC: 1119 2502 4880


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

bah I'm not yet squilliam, was tryin to trade jotaro but it wasn't working
I'll be ready in a spiffy


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

It keeps saying you failed to respond 

Want to do this tomorrow instead?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

I wonder why it said that?
Unless you wanna try me trade and you accept it?
otherwise sure

and squill I'm ready
FC:2664 5423 9803


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 21, 2010)

no one wants to trade me a traintar or blastoise?


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

lol, nice random background convo, Mishudo


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

Lmao!
Haha that's great
I forgot that they had a mic thing
and i left it on trade and was like oh hey he's trading
did you hear anything? lolol


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> no one wants to trade me a traintar or blastoise?



You probably won't get an EV trained one. You'd find better luck offering something for a Squirtle and Larvitar.





Also, still looking for a Bagon, then my Dragon team will be started. Help me build a legacy


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Lmao!
> Haha that's great
> I forgot that they had a mic thing
> and i left it on trade and was like oh hey he's trading
> did you hear anything? lolol



haha, something like "your mom's hot"

I lol'd pretty hard 



Caelus said:


> Also, still looking for a Bagon, then my Dragon team will be started. Help me build a legacy



I got a bagon. Do you want an egg or a hatched one? Also, what do you want to trade in return?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

I has a bagon
It's nicknamed lil dragon and is lvl 30 something I think lolol

Oh snaps
Yeah we were talking about that xD
I was talkin to my mom hahah
that's frickin great...


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> I has a bagon
> It's nicknamed lil dragon and is lvl 30 something I think lolol



Willing to trade, or breed a baby one?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah I can give you it or would you prefer an egg?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> yeah I can give you it or would you prefer an egg?



An egg would be great, the rest of mine are at lvl 1 and newly hatched, and that way you can keep the Lil guy ^^


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

ok gonna make one right now

you have my FC right?
I need yours too.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't have your FC, mine is 3309 6802 2909


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

FC:2664 5423 9803

oh and by the way, what do you have to trade? 

any kanto pokemans or jhoto?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

I can breed ya a Growlithe, a Chimchar, a Larvitar, a Heracross, a Charmander, or a Gible.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

Poopy I have all of those
Any else in mind you can think of?
and if not, just choose one and surprise me lolol


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Poopy I have all of those
> Any else in mind you can think of?
> and if not, just choose one and surprise me lolol




Everything else I have is crap, I don't have my Gen IV games anymore, so I just have what i collected from here. I shall surprise you though


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

Well honestly I don't care if you gave me something like a politad even
It's just I need some pokemans that I dont have in my pokedex
not neccessarily strong ones


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok, I have an egg ready. I haven't really caught anything else, I usually don't go hunting until I beat the Elite Four.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

I wanted that ekans D:
Thanks though


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

hey Mishudo, you wanna make a deal for some other Sinnoh starters? 

I got meowth, heracross, scyther, etc.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> I wanted that ekans D:
> Thanks though



Oh snap, I will trade it to you. I already hit cancel, so let's re trade. Says I'm waiting for you.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

lmao sorry for waiting and thanks!
good thing you had chat off or you'd hear me yellin to my mom about mozz sticks 

oh and squill sure
you need chimchar and turtwig?

I dont think I have a meowth so I'd want that
any other jhoto or kanto?


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah, I need need chimchar and turtwig.

How about in exchange for meowth and koffing? You have koffing?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

I got the turtwig ready and am about to do chimchar
I believe I have a weezing so no sir I don't need it :X


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

ok, I'll wait for you.

If you don't want koffing, I'll get you sentret or something


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm ready
and oky doke lol


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

lol, you got alot of eggs there.

You sure you won't mix any up?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty sure 
and if they are, just let me know lol


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 22, 2010)

Caelus said:


> You probably won't get an EV trained one. You'd find better luck offering something for a Squirtle and Larvitar.



meh, what's the point of trading if people are only willing to give up lame poke.


----------



## valerian (Mar 22, 2010)

How about EV training your own pokemon?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 22, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> How about EV training your own pokemon?



Its not even that.  i just want a tranitar(sp?) and blastoise. I'll ev train them myself. I just thought i'd ask if anyone had ev trained ones since i've got a few ev trained poke myself that i thought would fit the trade and.....might as well go all out right?


----------



## valerian (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I can get you a Larvitar if you want one.

Btw E when do you want your Houndour?


----------



## Augors (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a Quite nature Slowpoke at lvl 1?


----------



## E (Mar 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Btw E when do you want your Houndour?



gonna VM now ~


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2010)

Is anyone able to trade me a low (20 or under?) level Glaceon and Leafeon from their Gen IV game?


----------



## squilliam (Mar 23, 2010)

does anyone want to trade me a hatched, level 1 horsea for something?

I have Soulsilver.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2010)

squilliam said:


> does anyone want to trade me a hatched, level 1 horsea for something?
> 
> I have Soulsilver.




You know you can catch Hosea's easily in Soul Silver, right? I found mine right away, surfing inside Whirl Islands.


----------



## squilliam (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah, see, I don't want to wait until Whirl islands, it'll be too late to easily train it 

but yes, you're right


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2010)

I could trade you a level 14 one, and you can just Ditto breed it very quick? I started over and haven't been playing much, so not even up to the daycare center.


----------



## squilliam (Mar 23, 2010)

I could do that. What do you want in exchange?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2010)

Nothing really, all I'm looking to make right now is an Eevee team, so you can just trade over a crap pokemon for it. Just need your FC.


----------



## squilliam (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot!

FC: 1119 2502 4880

if you ever need a stone or something to evolve those eevee, just tell me


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2010)

If you have one on you now, I could use a water or thunderstone. If not, I will get one from Asuma later. Anyway, I will be in wifi.


----------



## squilliam (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks a lot. And sorry, I don't currently have a stone one me 

but I can get one from the pokeathlon thing


----------



## squilliam (Mar 24, 2010)

Double post, sorry.

I know this is kind of a specific request, but does anyone have an adamant Gible or Bagon? preferably under lvl 10?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone have a Thunder and Water Stone they can trade me, for my Eevees?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 24, 2010)

lemme check. i know i got a thunderstone. not sure about water.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> lemme check. i know i got a thunderstone. not sure about water.




Okay, I'll crazily check for an update :33


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 25, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Okay, I'll crazily check for an update :33



yeah i've got a thunderstone. what do you want to offer for it?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2010)

I can breed you a gible, bagon, or larvitar for it.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 25, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I can breed you a gible, bagon, or larvitar for it.



I'll take the breeded bagon.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2010)

Egg is rdy, need your FC and i will be in wi fi


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 25, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Egg is rdy, need your FC and i will be in wi fi



okay FC: 4596 7753 8136


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2010)

Okay, in wi fi, see ya in a bit.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 25, 2010)

kay signing on.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Mar 27, 2010)

=]

Just got HG and I was wondering if any of you guys could giveaway a hatched L1 Cubone, Growlithe, and Skarmory... 

Pleease?

My FC is 4512 2852 2899!


----------



## Akatora (Mar 27, 2010)

Wel anyone got the 3'rd gen starters for trade?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Mar 27, 2010)

As a matter of fact... anyone have any extra Thunder/Fire stones lying around in there DPPt?


----------



## squilliam (Mar 28, 2010)

hey guys. I just gots me a shiny lvl 1 bulbasaur 

anybody want to trade something for it? I'm not that crazy about it


----------



## Zunbeltz (Mar 28, 2010)

squilliam said:


> hey guys. I just gots me a shiny lvl 1 bulbasaur
> 
> anybody want to trade something for it? I'm not that crazy about it



I'll give a Groudon that ok with you


----------



## squilliam (Mar 28, 2010)

uhhh...yeah, this looks really noobish, but I just realized that the bulbasaur isn't shiny .

The thing is, the sprite made it look like a shiny, but when I looked at the actual image, it was a regular bulbasaur 

anyways, I swear I wasn't trolling, honest mistake. Sorry


----------



## Zunbeltz (Mar 28, 2010)

No groudon 4 u then


----------



## squilliam (Mar 28, 2010)

lol, don't worry about it. But I'm surprised you would have traded a Groudon, that's very generous


----------



## Zunbeltz (Mar 28, 2010)

Any one got a shiny Mewtwo or Raikou that you'll part with for any of these Groudon lvl 75 a Ho-oh lvl 100 a Palkia lvl 100 a Lugia lvl 100 a Entei lvl 56 or a Raikou lvl 100


----------



## Augors (Mar 28, 2010)

I got Japanese shiny Mew, it might be hacked or legit I got it from GTS, so it's more likely it is hacked.

If anyone wants it let me know.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 28, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> I got Japanese shiny Mew, it might be hacked or legit I got it from GTS, so it's more likely it is hacked.
> 
> If anyone wants it let me know.




I'd love it, granted you don't want anything tooo crazy for it?


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone have a modest Ditto? I don't really have much to trade for it except some other natured Ditto or Zubats with roost tm, but if anyone has one and could trade that would be awesome.

Here's the dittos I have:
Brave
Rash
Jolly
Quirky
Lonely

Also:
Jolly Zubats
Quirky and Naive Togepi.

EDIT: Nvm, finally found one.


----------



## Augors (Mar 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I'd love it, granted you don't want anything tooo crazy for it?


Got a Horsea with a lonely nature and a Dragon scale? That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm looking for a:

Growlithe

I have a Larvitar, Gible, Charmander, Totodile, Cyndaquil, Bagon I can offer.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I'm looking for a:
> 
> Growlithe
> 
> I have a Larvitar, Gible, Charmander, Totodile, Cyndaquil, Bagon I can offer.



Gimme Charmander!

0303 1975 3931

btw...a Chikorita egg please!

Will give Cyndaquil egg or Totodile egg.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2010)

Linkaro said:


> Gimme Charmander!
> 
> 0303 1975 3931
> 
> ...



Ok, I will VM you when I breed one. Is an egg ok?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Ok, I will VM you when I breed one. Is an egg ok?



yea...an egg is cool.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok, I'll be heading into Wifi in 2 minutes then, got the egg ^^


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Ok, I'll be heading into Wifi in 2 minutes then, got the egg ^^


this is for the puppy...right?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, growlithe. He's the only pokemon on my list i can't get on my own :33

In wifi now

Edit: You move fast, I like it. Rep for you.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Yes, growlithe. He's the only pokemon on my list i can't get on my own :33
> 
> In wifi now


Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm looking for a Gible egg or a low leveled Gible


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 30, 2010)

I need a Chikorita egg.  Give it for a baby Cyndaquil or a Totodile egg.


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 31, 2010)

looking to possibly see or trade for a kygore.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 31, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> I'm looking for a Gible egg or a low leveled Gible



Just wondering what your offering for it?


By any chance got any of the third gen starters?


I got Plat and Silver so I'd prefer a pokemon not in either of those games

but a chikorita or cindaquil can also be used


Another option is a Metal Coat


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 31, 2010)

Anybody have a Dusk Stone, maybe from their D/P/Pt game? I'm afraid I don't have anything too cool to offer. A Charmander, Totodile, Dratini. Just really need 1-2 Dusk Stones, since I have a Murkrow and a Misdreavus in my main team.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm looking for a Skorupi and a Beldum. Let me know if you have any you can spare/breed.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a low leveled Gible
Also got quite a few Skorupi's
Can't breed Beldum otherwise I would


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 2, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> I have a low leveled Gible
> Also got quite a few Skorupi's
> Can't breed Beldum otherwise I would




Is there anything in particular you want for the Skorupi? I kind of blew threw the game, and didn't pick up a Ditto this run.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hurm...
I dunno 
Are you on DPPt or HGSS?
If on the latter, I'd like some Gen 2 pokemans 
If not, maybe you could just simply trade my scyther, let it evolve, and trade it back to me?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 2, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> If not, maybe you could just simply trade my scyther, let it evolve, and trade it back to me?




I will gladly do that ^^ You free now? My FC is in my siggy.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2010)

Yessir, 
you wouldnt by chance have a dragon scale do you?
if not, I be ready
Mine's 2664 5423 9803
By the way, is SS worth it?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 2, 2010)

SS is the most fun I've had in a while. I will trade you a Mawille, with a Dragon scale on it, for your Scyther. Then we trade Scizor for Skorupi.

Also, can you try and pick whatever one has the best attack nature?


Edit: Fixed it, I made it too confusing xD


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome, that sounds great, I can finally get Kingdra,bwahaha
Umm yeah lemme see
Female-lvl 32-Naive
Male-lvl 26-Timid
Male-lvl 26-Mild


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 2, 2010)

Okay, the Naive one then. I will see if I can breed an Adamant ^^


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2010)

You're awesome, thanks.
I can't rep ya yet ><


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 2, 2010)

I got my Gible so I don't need it anymore. Thanks for the offers though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 2, 2010)

anyone have any of these pokemon, preferably between levels 15-20?

Tediursa
squirtle
charmander
sneasel
Pichu
Shuppet

? I'm in no rush, my friend code is 2235-9603-1937 for Heart Gold


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> anyone have any of these pokemon, preferably between levels 15-20?
> 
> Tediursa
> squirtle
> ...



Pichu or a Charmander egg.  But...in return, I want a Chikorita egg.  Deal?  Answer by 7 pm Pacific time.


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey can I get a Torchic I have most starters lvl1 and can get murkrows,eevee,and larvitars all will be newly hatched or eggs your pick


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> anyone have any of these pokemon, preferably between levels 15-20?
> 
> Tediursa
> squirtle
> ...



I can get ya a tedi egg
a charmander egg
a sneasel
a pichu egg
and a shuppet


----------



## Akatora (Apr 2, 2010)

Echo% said:


> anyone have any of these pokemon, preferably between levels 15-20?
> 
> Tediursa
> squirtle
> ...




I can get you a Sneasel. Do you have a cindaquil or chikorita or perhaps a metaol coat or something similar(or random pkmn you decide)


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2010)

^I can get you a cyndaquil and chikorita egg


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok I only have like uhm... fifteen hours on the game lol so I can't offer much you can't get yourselves. I got a Tediursa, and Mishudo, for that sneasel, what do you want for it..? I could give you fodder but I don't have much to offer that you would want..


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 3, 2010)

Well if you're soul silver or heart gold then there's some jhoto pokemans that I dont have on Diamond
and even if you dont, you could be awesome and let me trade evolve some of my pokemans?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 3, 2010)

Really, I went through the whole pokelist and realized I can eventually obtain everyone semi-easily expect for Cyndaquil and it's family.


Really all I need is a Cyndaquil hatchling.  Can anyone hook me up?



EDIT: lol forgot the code: 5457 1821 3838


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

Mishudo well I could catch you some Johto's yeah sure. Anything in particular? Remember, I'm not too far. But of course I could let you do some trade evolving as well.


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 3, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Really, I went through the whole pokelist and realized I can eventually obtain everyone semi-easily expect for Cyndaquil and it's family.
> 
> 
> Really all I need is a Cyndaquil hatchling.  Can anyone hook me up?
> ...


I can get a Cyndaquil 4 ya if u can get me a Torchic


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone have the TM 53 (Energy Ball) they could clone or they do not need?  

I mostly have fodder, but there are Soul Silver specific pokemon you guys might be interested in.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 3, 2010)

Zunbeltz said:


> I can get a Cyndaquil 4 ya if u can get me a Torchic



Yeah, sure.

Sorry for the delay.

Just tell me your code, and I'll be on with that Torchic. 


And hey, it knows Overheat. lol


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 3, 2010)

alright gotta give me time to hatch it real quick


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 3, 2010)

lol, gotcha.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

I has a Lv1 Larvitar that knows Leer, Dragon Dance, Stone Edge and Earthquake


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 3, 2010)

code is 0861-542-2985


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I has a Lv1 Larvitar that knows Leer, Dragon Dance, Stone Edge and Earthquake



Wha.

Is there any other pokemon you are interested in?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 3, 2010)

Zunbeltz said:


> code is 0861-542-2985



I think you're missing a digit in the middle. lol


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Wha.
> 
> Is there any other pokemon you are interested in?



Lol there are some but... I'm more taking offers on my surfing Pikachu!!!


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Speaking of which, how can you tell if it can surf or fly or not?  They are all pikachus...  do you have to transfer over to find out?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 3, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Speaking of which, how can you tell if it can surf or fly or not?  They are all pikachus...  do you have to transfer over to find out?



Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeeup. Well, when you get into a battle after you have 9500 steps or 10000 steps, and you go one exclamation point, one exclamation point, two exclamation points three exclamation points, those are the ones who knows surf/fly.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, fuck it.  

I am just going to EV train my abra and spend maybe 50 watts.  No going to waste all of them on a 3% chance.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 3, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Yeeup. Well, when you get into a battle after you have 9500 steps or 10000 steps, and you go one exclamation point, one exclamation point, two exclamation points three exclamation points, those are the ones who knows surf/fly.



Well, actually, you just have a greater percentage of encounter the more exclamation points.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

Really? I was going off of this: )


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 3, 2010)

wha oh guess i am ok heres the real code 0861-5425-2985 btw heading in now


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 3, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Really? I was going off of this: )





Serubii page gives percentages.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

I have two offers for my surfing Pikachu, a Darkrai and a Shiny Starly/Masterball :3


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I have two offers for my surfing Pikachu, a Darkrai and a Shiny Starly/Masterball :3



Wait.  People would actually trade such rare legendaries for a stupid Pikachu?  Hm.  I'm going for a walk.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

I got my shiny Starly... anyone want it? I don't.


----------



## Augors (Apr 3, 2010)

Do anyone have Milotic?

Nature: Bold
Level: 1(maybe higher)

I'm willing to trade a japanese shiny mew for it, or a pokemon that you are looking for. =O

EDIT: Female too


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

lawlz now people are offering SHiny Rayquaza or TRU Arceus for my shiny starly.. xD

EDIT: And a legit Shiny Steelix

EDIT AGAIN: And a Max lv Shiny Dialga. o.o

EDIT AGAIN: And a Darkrai ...


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm looking for a Razor Claw. I have a Moonstone, Metal Coat, or an Up-Grade I can offer for it.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 3, 2010)

Echo% said:


> lawlz now people are offering SHiny Rayquaza or TRU Arceus for my shiny starly.. xD
> 
> EDIT: *And a legit Shiny Steelix*
> 
> ...



How the fuck would you really know that?


----------



## valerian (Apr 3, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I'm looking for a Razor Claw. I have a Moonstone, Metal Coat, or an Up-Grade I can offer for it.



I've got a Razor Claw, I'll trade it for your Metal Coat.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I've got a Razor Claw, I'll trade it for your Metal Coat.



Awesome! My FC is right in my Sig Spoiler. You can VM me yours, I will be in wifi once you do ^^


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking for a legit (impish or adamant) Treecko.

Will trade my legit shiny taillow lv 1 (hatched) quirky nature.

VM me plz


----------



## Akatora (Apr 4, 2010)

dipset6 said:


> Looking for a legit (impish or adamant) Treecko.
> 
> Will trade my legit shiny taillow lv 1 (hatched) quirky nature.
> 
> VM me plz




Ah to bad, I don't have a Treeko yet, but I sure would be intersted in that Shiny Taillow

After all it's my fav bird pkmn


What is the characteristic?


I'm willing to offer an Uxie or Giratina for it if your interested in trading that taillow


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone want Volt-tackle Pichus i have six will trade for Eevee or evolutions of Eevee


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone willing to give me a FEMALE Eevee?
Gots lots of old shinies (high leveled though)

Tell me what you want and I'll see if I have it.


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 4, 2010)

I got one but i want a shiny Noctowl


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 4, 2010)

don't think I've got one


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 4, 2010)

I guess if ya got a shiny skarmory then I'll take it


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 4, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Ah to bad, I don't have a Treeko yet, but I sure would be intersted in that Shiny Taillow
> 
> After all it's my fav bird pkmn
> 
> ...



It's quirky IIRC.

You have any shinies? whats the characteristics on Giratina?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a Lv 19 Ditto and a Lv 19 Scyther if anyone wants them.

I also have a Togetic, and a Shiny Gyarados if someone would like to make an offer. Not looking for anything specific really.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 4, 2010)

dipset6 said:


> It's quirky IIRC.
> 
> You have any shinies? whats the characteristics on Giratina?



Hmm... Red Gyrados and Golem but the Golem stays


THough if you want to wait a few days then I may have the Treeko you requested


If memory serves me right the Giratina is Rash


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 4, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Hmm... Red Gyrados and Golem but the Golem stays
> 
> 
> THough if you want to wait a few days then I may have the Treeko you requested
> ...



I'd rather have the treecko..

Hate training level'd pokes, but the Gyrados intrigues me VM me your FC.


----------



## valerian (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone willing to trade me the TM Psychic?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone have Pokerus here? Just a quick trade back and forth?

Help a buddy out


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone available to help me evolve my Electabuzz? Just need a trade/trade back.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 5, 2010)

Yay Caelus has an Electivire!


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 5, 2010)

With sick attack power  Gotta get him in the 50's, and Thunderpunch something. Thanks again.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 5, 2010)

No problem! I did the same with my Haunter... it's funny, my mains are in the twenties and my legendaries and such are all in the forties/fifties.. then we have my Dialga. Which is level like 16.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 5, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Does anyone have Pokerus here? Just a quick trade back and forth?
> 
> Help a buddy out



I have an infected Seviper that you can have. I don't need it. lol

5457 1821 3838


Just give me your code, and I'll be on. 


EDIT: oh haha, not on right now. >_>


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 5, 2010)

Zaxxon want my Darkrai for somethin? :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 5, 2010)

lol, what are you looking for?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 5, 2010)

idfc haha I just don't want it xD What do you have to offer?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 5, 2010)

You know what, give it to someone else.


I already got two.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 5, 2010)

sonofabitch. lol I've gotten offered the legendary birds, manaphy, suicune, shiny larvitar but... hmm.... idk.


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 5, 2010)

echo you want Raikou for your Darkrai?


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone willing to trade me the TM Psychic?



I might have it if I do you can have it lemme check


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 5, 2010)

Nah I have Raikou. But I just got a celebi and I'm looking for a Mewtwo..


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 5, 2010)

How bout lvl7 Giratina


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Nah I have Raikou. But I just got a celebi and *I'm looking for a Mewtwo..*



You mean besides the one you can get in HG/SS?


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 5, 2010)

Jotaro I'll get it soon if u can wait


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 5, 2010)

Can you? Haha oh lol. Well then I suppose I'll keep that Celebi


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 5, 2010)

I am an idiot and I bought a second Special Defense EV gear.  Does anyone want to trade me something for it?


----------



## valerian (Apr 6, 2010)

Zunbeltz said:


> Jotaro I'll get it soon if u can wait



Ok, thanks.


----------



## valerian (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone got a Dratini that knows Outrage or a male Dragonite that knows it?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 6, 2010)

Who wants a level 100 Celebi? I need a Darkrai, any level is fine


----------



## Twinsen (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone have a Riolu and Trapinch/Bagon?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone want to trade me their Sun Stone for my Leaf Stone?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone want to trade me a Metal Coat for something?


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 6, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> Anyone have a Riolu and Trapinch/Bagon?


What ya willing to trade for Riolu?


----------



## Twinsen (Apr 7, 2010)

Zunbeltz said:


> What ya willing to trade for Riolu?



What do you want for it? I don't have many rare or special pokemon yet.

I have many different natured dittos and maybe red gyarados? 
Tell me something you would like, though nothing too crazy.



Echo% said:


> Anyone want to trade me a Metal Coat for something?



I can trade one if you have trapinch, riolu or bagon. Or if you have a lucky egg?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone want to do a trade/trade back to evolve my Kadabra?


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 7, 2010)

Can someone _please_ gimme a dratini? preferably low lvled
I dont think I can stand this stupid voltorb flip anymore


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 7, 2010)

Hmm I don't have one but check the gamefaqs board. it's ALWAYS active.


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone got a Heart Scale?

Anyone got a Darkrai up for trade as well?


----------



## Akatora (Apr 8, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Anyone want to do a trade/trade back to evolve my Kadabra?



Sure, but by any chance do you have a Azelf I need it on my pokedex so all i need is for you trade that to me and then trade it back to you

meanwhile you can hold my Uxie




Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone got a Heart Scale?
> 
> Anyone got a Darkrai up for trade as well?




How many Heart scales do you need?


you can have one for free if you can simply make me watch a legendary such as shamin, darkrai, mew and there like (no need to get the in the pokedex as owned unless you don't mind trading back and forward)

THe other option is trading me an azelf and trade back again meanwhile as above you can hold my Uxie

Other less rare legendaries can be suggested to but those i would have to trade back and forward



Some of the pokemons i'm looking for

Lunarock, Solrock, Sabeleye, Mawile,


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Only one please. 

And I have a Mew you could borrow.

Anyone got a Razor claw?

And Totodile and Chikorita?


----------



## Akatora (Apr 8, 2010)

I can get you a toto

but it'll be from my other game


wanna trade a toto for a cindaquil?


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

So what am I trading?

Ok.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 8, 2010)

Well up to you from what it looks like to me

i borrow mew and send it back and you decide 1 pkmn i should get the porygon if you will or a less fanzy one is also fine just not complete fodder with bad iv  

and after that we do a trade on my other game in about 30 min after this trade and you get a totodile and i get a cindaquil


deal?

the heartscale is on a bronzor if that is ok with you? you can have an absol if that is better


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

What about Uxie? Could I borrow that so it's on my Pokedex?

Can I have the Absol?


----------



## Akatora (Apr 8, 2010)

k that seem fine with me


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok my FC is 2064 1739 3735

Going to add you now.

Edit: Ok done, going into trade now.


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## Akatora (Apr 8, 2010)

and thank  you to


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

No problem 

Anyone got a Chikorita and Razor claw up for trade?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

I do, what would you want to give for it? :33


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

What do you have, the Chikorita or Razor claw?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

I can trade both to you, I recently got the Chikorita in a trade to expand my pokedex :33


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

I have Razor fang, if you want that. Not sure what pokemon to trade you. What do you personally want?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

I would like Darkrai, but any dark-type pokemon is good :3


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't have that  Hell, I even requested for it on the last page 

 I've got a Sneasel and Houndour I could trade. Not sure if you already have those, could breed you an Absol and Murkrow as well.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't have a sneasel :33 Trade me that :33


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Coming right up :33 Though I'll have to breed it since I only have one  Won't take to long.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

Okie :33

My friend code is 1892 3422 6050 :33


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

By the way do you want me to hatch it?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

I could hatch it <:3

I added your FC already


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok, I've added you now :33

Going in the trading room now


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

Here I come~! :33

It's taking forever to save!!!!


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

Like I said, I recently got it at another trade, I didn't name it that name

And thank you for the egg :33


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 8, 2010)

So...anyone wanna trade me a dratini or hondour? Or maybe even a scyther?
Or maybe just help me transfer it from my diamond to my soulsilver?


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> So...anyone wanna trade me a dratini or hondour? Or maybe even a scyther?
> Or maybe just help me transfer it from my diamond to my soulsilver?



I can trade you all three, but can we trade tomorrow? I'm absolutely tired now.

Oh and btw, do you have a Teddiursa and Skarmory?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay so basically, I've got a male Electabuzz of an Impish nature with the moveset:

ThunderPunch
Ice Punch
Brick Break
Light Screen

lvl 35, holding an Electirizer


Why do I have it? I bred it from a pair of Electivire I had in Platinum to help fill out my dex in Heartgold.

Do I need it? Not really. Anybody want it? 


Friend Code: 5457 1821 3838


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll trade my Electabuzz for it


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 8, 2010)

Please not another Electabuzz or Elekid. lol




Someone just give me a fodder. I don't care.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

So, want a Butterfree?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 8, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> So, want a Butterfree?



Fine sure, whatevs. 


Just tell me your code and we'll get started.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

Friend code is 1892 3422 6050


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay, meet ya there.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

Hopefully wifi will work ;3;


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh damnit I wanted it lmao
and sure jotaru
I need to breed a teddi
and maybe a skamory


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

I can get you a Dratini egg now, I already have a Houndour ready in the PC.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh really? Awesome 
So Should I get on my diamond and try the two you want?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm done trading for the day, might take up requests for the morning


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Oh really? Awesome
> So Should I get on my diamond and try the two you want?



Yes please :33


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 8, 2010)

Would you mind a lvl 16 Skamory and a Teddi egg?
Otheriwse I'm done then 
Also lol, would you by chance have a kabuto? ><


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah that's alright :33

Nope sorry 

My FC is 2064 1739 3735


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 8, 2010)

K you getting on now? Ima just give you your guys, then ima jump on soulsilver real quick ok?
My FC's are in my siggy


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Wait, I gotta catch two fodder pokemon and add your Diamond FC.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 8, 2010)

It's like you can't catch anything haha
Alrighty I'll be waitin


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay, I'm going in


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok Im on soulsilver now


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 8, 2010)

You too 
Not gonna lie, i thought it was cool you had a scizor and Kingdra, I sorta wanted that in my dream team xD


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

I could trade you a Horsea, and when you evolve it into a Seadra, come trade it back to me and I'll stick a Dragon scale on it and I'll trade back to you again. Then you'll have a Kingdra in your team.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 8, 2010)

You'd be so awesome if you did that 
I'm actually looking at some possibilities of other awesome pokemans to be on my team...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone have a Cindaquil? I got a Typhlosion leveled at 48, male, with mild nature and the blaze ability. My FC is in my siggy :3


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd REALLY appreciate it if someone cane help me out by heping me evolve my Scyther! I've finally gotten a metal coat but I just need somebody to trade with !

So if anyone's so kind to do me a favour I'd appreciate it, and I can help them with something too


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 9, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> I'd REALLY appreciate it if someone cane help me out by heping me evolve my Scyther! I've finally gotten a metal coat but I just need somebody to trade with !
> 
> So if anyone's so kind to do me a favour I'd appreciate it, and I can help them with something too


I'd be willing to help if you help evolve my slowbro


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah that's fine. You ready now?
Send me your FC


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 9, 2010)

My FC is in my siggy, tell me yours as my game reloads


----------



## Altron (Apr 11, 2010)

I need Solrock, Lunatone, Mightyena, and Zangoose


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone got a Trapinch or Flygon that knows Earthquake or Earthpower?


----------



## GodOfAzure (Apr 11, 2010)

I just picked up Heartgold yesterday  anyone wanna help me evolve my Kadabra?


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm, looking for Modest Natured Zapdos so I can EV train it.

Willing to swap stuff with the Pokerus


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone here have a faithful encounter Celebi I can borrow for the Giovanni Event? I'll give it back when I finish the event (which wont take long)

You can ask for any Pokemon and I'll see if I have it, I have no shinies to give but I can give you a Pokemon with Pokerus.


----------



## Altron (Apr 11, 2010)

Altron said:


> I need Solrock, Lunatone, Mightyena, and Zangoose



Still looking for this. Also I would really like to request a HG Groudon. Please name your price if you have one.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 11, 2010)

Could anyone please help me evolve my scyther? I don't have a metal coat though >_<


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone would like a Lucky Egg for something?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone got a adamant natured Sytcher holding a Metal Coat? Level 20/30 if possible please


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a Scizor level 31


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a baby Totodile. It likes to trash about.
I want to trade for a baby fire pokemon.

Preferably charmander or the fire monkey (name slipped my name).

Anyone offering?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 12, 2010)

Oooh I have a Charmander and a Chimchar but I have a Feraligatr...


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok... anyone have a Fire stone or a Thunder Stone?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 13, 2010)

Ahh, dammit. Looking for anything in specific for your Charmander?
I really need a fire pokemon.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 14, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Ahh, dammit. Looking for anything in specific for your Charmander?
> I really need a fire pokemon.



I can get you a chimchar my price is lending an Azelf to get it in the pokedex if not then i'm listening to offers(aka you get the Azelf back right away)
items are possible offers to


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got 2 event Celebi's I can trade (Fateful Encounter, they do trigger the Forest Event), and I am looking for a Mew and a Jirachi. I'd be shocked if anyone here had legit ones, so, whatever


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 14, 2010)

I NEED IT

I wish I could get it


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 14, 2010)

So does anyone have a metal coat? >_<


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

Still got Event Celebi and Arceus left, multiple ones. Looking for Jirachi, Shaymin, Manaphy. Doesn't have to be legit.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2010)

Jirachi for event Celebi?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Jirachi for event Celebi?



Sounds good. My FC is 2021 2104 8456. I'll be in wifi once you post yours ^^


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2010)

FC:  5371 2842 8198


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, all that's left is a Shaymin and a Manaphy. I missed the Shaymin event glitch. I have an event Celibi, Acreus, and Pikachu-colored Pichu to offer.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a shiny stone if anyone wants it.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok, need a Gible, es un emergency. I have sexy event stuff to offer for it.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 14, 2010)

I has one!
Actually alot!
lol


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> I has one!
> Actually alot!
> lol



Oh man I love you! I have an event Celebi, Pichu, and Arceus. Which would ya like?


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh shizz
uh uh
I guess the Celebi or Arcues, but I don't know which 
I guess the Arcues! ><
Or does the Celebi unlock something new?
We already have FC's correct?
Oh, and what lvl, nature, etc?
Or anykind?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

All the Arceus' are Hardy. All the Celebi are a non stat boosting nature. So, Arceus then?

And yes, you're in my PalPad.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah sure lol
Cause I think I can eventually find a Celebi
Alright, I have a lvl 1 Gible?
I'm getting on trade


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks to you, I got myself a Fateful Encounter Shaymin for that Gible. All I need is Manaphy, and I'll be cute as FUCK.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 14, 2010)

Lol very nice
I got a Manaphy or that other version I think Phione(I think I have this one) from Pokemon Ranch
and Arcues is a beast lol
Is that the one I can send to SS and get the event?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Lol very nice
> I got a Manaphy or that other version I think Phione(I think I have this one) from Pokemon Ranch
> and Arcues is a beast lol
> Is that the one I can send to SS and get the event?



The only event pokemon I know of in HGSS are Celebi, Arceus, and special Pichu so far.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm getting HG tomorrow. Would anyone be willing to give me a Staryu, just hatched or close to it? I don't care about the nature or IVs. 

I'll just be starting so I won't have anything to give in return, but I could rep or trade you something as I progress in the game.

If anyone could do this for me, I'd be really grateful. <3


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a very special pokemon to offer, since it seems almost all of you missed it.

Shiny Cyndaquil
Modest (+Sp Attack, - Attack)
Often Dozes Off (31 IV for HP)
Fateful Encounter

Moveset:

Eruption 8/8
Extrasensory 48/48
Flamethrower 24/24
Hidden power (Grass) 24/24


I can't really explain this pokemon, it popped up on the GTS with the special DNS on, and was eventually gone. I'm looking for a Manaphy.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm so close to finishing my Johto dex, I can smell it. I'm in need of a few things, and have plenty to offer in exchange.

Crobat, Hitmontop, and Espeon are my main goals as of right now, as well as a necessary two Sun Stones. In exchange, I have every starter from every gen, except for Mudkip. I'll also take any requests, so feel free to ask.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 16, 2010)

I will give Arceus, Master Balls, Shinies, or a variety of other legendaries if someone wants to trade me a Ditto with a Jolly or Adamant nature.  Nature breeding is killing me over here.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 16, 2010)

Looking for an arceus or shaymin.

I have all the starters as well as lugia, Ho-oh, Groudon, Raikou, Entei, Zapdos, Moltres. Ill even give them back if u just want to exchange pokedex entries


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Caelus, f I get you a Manaphy will you trade me that CYndaquil?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Hey Caelus, f I get you a Manaphy will you trade me that CYndaquil?



Sounds good ^^


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok! Give me a little time because I'm off to work, but thanks a bunch!  I'll have it for you within 24 hours most definitely.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 16, 2010)

No problem, I'll be busy through the day anyway


----------



## Akuma (Apr 16, 2010)

Caelus would u trade one of your arceus or shaymin for a jirachi? I know u prolly have it already its like the rarest pokemon i got tho


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 16, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Caelus would u trade one of your arceus or shaymin for a jirachi? I know u prolly have it already its like the rarest pokemon i got tho



Sorry, I have 1 Arceus, 1 Shaymin, and 1 Jirachi. Can't trade em.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone who wants an Arceus, I need some dark type pokemon...


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 16, 2010)

No one here with a ditto with a good nature?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 16, 2010)

I caught all the legendaries today, out of boredom. Anyone have a HG Kyogre I could borrow, so I can get Rayquaaaaazaaaaaa?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 16, 2010)

Traded for an Adamant ditto just right now.  Still looking for Timid and Jolly.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 16, 2010)

@Caelus: I could trade one for you in turn for that Celebi


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey I have a Jolly Ditto Dreams.


----------



## valerian (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone got a Razor claw?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Hey I have a Jolly Ditto Dreams.



Hell yeah.  I'm getting online right now.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Lol well I'm in a battle at the moment  Fighting Black!


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 16, 2010)

What do you want for it?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

haha what do you have? xD


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> haha what do you have? xD



Mostly stuff from the free giveaways.  The rest of my collection is near worthless; is there any SS specific pokemon you are missing?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm not really. Just finished my battle though. Hmmm I have most of the pokes I'd really wanted.. Do you have a Manaphy? @_@

EDIT: Aww I could've sworn my ditto was Jolly! Apparently it's "careful"... :/


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 16, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Hmm not really. Just finished my battle though. Hmmm I have most of the pokes I'd really wanted.. Do you have a Manaphy? @_@
> 
> EDIT: Aww I could've sworn my ditto was Jolly! Apparently it's "careful"... :/



BOOOOOOOOO.  

And no Manaphy.  I do not stay on late enough to catch the really nice giveaways.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry.. Anyways... you wouldn't happen to want an Event Shiny Milotic would you? I don't want it..


----------



## valerian (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a Manaphy.


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 17, 2010)

who has a raikou? ill trade it for my other rayquaza or my shiny mew or my shiny lugia (ive traded with my friend [a hacker])


----------



## valerian (Apr 17, 2010)

No one got a Razor claw up for trade?


----------



## Akuma (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey im looking for Arceus and Shaymin still, My friends gathered all the jirachis we had from the last event I have 6 now LEGIT. I will be willing to trade for each, they are all lvl 5

EDIT: I also need darkrai

EDIT: Also willing to trade 2 for each, we rly need to finish our pokedex's and these are the only two pokemon we need :/


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 18, 2010)

I have all three, but I don't need Jirachi Is there any other kind of pokemon from gen. 3 you could offer?


----------



## Akuma (Apr 18, 2010)

Groudon? entei, raikou, iunno what u need


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 18, 2010)

Lunatone, Solrock and Baltoy?


----------



## Akuma (Apr 18, 2010)

Just hold on a sec I could get u all 3


EDIT: It might take a lil bit, is it 3 for 3 or 3 for 1 or 3 for 2? Im not rly sure..?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 18, 2010)

Okie    :33


----------



## Akuma (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay I have a lunatone, can If I get the other 2 by tommarow will that be fine?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, or even Tuesday would be good too ::3


----------



## Akuma (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok i can trade the lunatone now tho if ya want


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay, would you like a Darkrai first?

I need your FC too XD mine's in my siggy


----------



## Akuma (Apr 18, 2010)

I want the shaymin first 

0990 4371 6211


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay     :33


----------



## taiga (Apr 18, 2010)

does anyone have a spare lucky egg? i need one.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a metal coat? ><


----------



## Akatora (Apr 19, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I will give Arceus, Master Balls, Shinies, or a variety of other legendaries if someone wants to trade me a Ditto with a Jolly or Adamant nature.  Nature breeding is killing me over here.




Well I got an adamant Ditto if you haven't already gained one

I could use another masterball


just curious what shinies you got?


----------



## Akatora (Apr 19, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Does anyone have a metal coat? ><



I do


So what were you offering for it?




dreams lie said:


> Traded for an Adamant ditto just right now.  Still looking for Timid and Jolly.



So what do you have left to offer for a Timid Ditto?




Akuma said:


> Just hold on a sec I could get u all 3
> 
> 
> EDIT: It might take a lil bit, is it 3 for 3 or 3 for 1 or 3 for 2? Im not rly sure..?




Was wondering if you would trade a Lunarock or Solrock here to though i do not have event pkmns to offer


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 19, 2010)

I also have a Metal Coat.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks u just finished my pokedex


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh for those who have the metal coat
Do ya'll need anything in particular?
I'm not sure what to mention...


----------



## Akatora (Apr 19, 2010)

By any chance got one of these?

Solrock, Lunastone, Seviper or Zangoose?

Sabeleye and Mawhile or however it's spelled to


else waht items do you offer?


----------



## valerian (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone got a Trapinch up for trade? :33


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 20, 2010)

Mishudo you can just have mine, I got mine from someone else to get my Scizor and I can catch a Steelix wild if I really wanted one.. So yeah I'll trade with you whenever.


----------



## taiga (Apr 20, 2010)

does anyone have an absol? i need one


----------



## Akatora (Apr 20, 2010)

mariya said:


> does anyone have an absol? i need one



Sure what games do you have?


----------



## Denizen (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm requesting two Event Legendaries - *Shaymin* and *Jirachi*. I just need these to complete my Pokedex.

I can offer a Celebi and an Arceus, and I have a ton of other pokemon too. Just give me a list and i'll see what I can offer.  Thanks


----------



## taiga (Apr 20, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Sure what games do you have?



platinum and soulsilver. i want it on platinum, though.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Mishudo you can just have mine, I got mine from someone else to get my Scizor and I can catch a Steelix wild if I really wanted one.. So yeah I'll trade with you whenever.



Oh dude thank you so much
You sure you don't need anything?
Thanks again
When are you up to trade?


----------



## valerian (Apr 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone got a Trapinch up for trade? :33



And a Bagon, Beldum, Shoormish? :33


----------



## Akatora (Apr 21, 2010)

mariya said:


> platinum and soulsilver. i want it on platinum, though.



k

So what are you offering? preferable not a really common nor a rare pkmn should be a fair trade or any with a 31 iv


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone got Heart Scales?


----------



## Akatora (Apr 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Anyone got Heart Scales?



Sure how many do you need?


----------



## valerian (Apr 21, 2010)

No one got the Pokemon I want up for trade?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd take anywhere from 1 to 5.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> No one got the Pokemon I want up for trade?



Well a Vulpix i should be able to help you with the others i only got one of and atm on legendary hunt so not breeding them today but perhaps tomorrow if you haven't found other ways

Got a couple of spare Vulpixes


which games you got?


----------



## valerian (Apr 21, 2010)

HeartGold.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'd take anywhere from 1 to 5.



k up to you what games you got?

If pkmns i need then 


these are the ones i need the most:

Trapinch
Seviper?
Lunastone 
Solrock


Else just something with a 31 iv or suggest an item



goes to both of you


----------



## valerian (Apr 21, 2010)

Nevermind, I don't really want a Vulpix anymore.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I had my Ruby game, I had a Seviper in there -_-

I don't have an IV calculator on hand but I'll get back to you.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Nevermind, I don't really want a Vulpix anymore.



WEl lthat's up to you

It doesn't have to be what i wrote it's just what i need

Negociation is always welcomed


oh well both of you

just offer a none to common one then no need to be rare gives me more ids for luck number


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha how about this. Give me a second to wipe this Youngster IG and then I'll scurry to a Pokecenter and tell you what I have.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Haha how about this. Give me a second to wipe this Youngster IG and then I'll scurry to a Pokecenter and tell you what I have.



sounds fair will play some voltorb meanwhile


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

Alrighty. Sorry 'bout that, I'm lucky Egg/EXP Share training my Riolu and Croagunk. 

Ok so this is what I've got:
Lapras
Egg move Aron
Yanma
Chimchar with Strength, Cut, Rock Smash and Rock Climb
Sandshrew
Unown
Unown
Rhyhorn
Nidoking

That's all I got that I'm willing to trade right now


----------



## Akatora (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm.. what letters for Unowns?

Unknows i got:

A,B,D,G,H

And I think:

W,


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got Soul Silver this week. I haven't gotten very far yet, but I have two Pokemon that I am willing to trade at the moment for just about anything I could get for them.

I have Level 9 Onyx from the Rugged Road Pokewalker course, and a level 10 Pikachu with a Tiny Mushroom from the Yellow Forest course.

I would be willing to take darn near anything for them that I don't already have, like Nidoran M or Caterpie for instance.


----------



## taiga (Apr 21, 2010)

Akatora said:


> k
> 
> So what are you offering? preferable not a really common nor a rare pkmn should be a fair trade or any with a 31 iv



what do you want?


----------



## Altron (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for Solrock, Lunatone, and Zangoose.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you offering, if I had a Zangoose egg?


----------



## Altron (Apr 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> What are you offering, if I had a Zangoose egg?


that depends on what you want.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

You are a bargainer indeed. 

I could do for some TMs.

Close Combat?


----------



## Altron (Apr 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> You are a bargainer indeed.
> 
> I could do for some TMs.
> 
> Close Combat?


Yeah I have quite a few of every TM's. Close Combat isn't a TM BTW.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah just realized that haha. You have TMs alright I need a Focus Blast if you have one.


----------



## starlacyi (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone want a newly hatched shiny beldum? I'm looking for a vulpix, but I'll take whatever.
Plat FC: 4426 3704 8203


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

Shiny Beldum? Hmm.. do you have a drain punch you could attach to it? O.O

EDIT: Or a focus Punch or Brick Break


----------



## starlacyi (Apr 21, 2010)

Hm, it's holding Drain punch now C:


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

haha ok, if you give me a second I could trade you but I'm already trading with someone right now... I could give you a Chimchar if you'd like :3


----------



## starlacyi (Apr 21, 2010)

Hah, actually in a trade myself atm. Hopefully it won't take long, but who knows;; my connection hasn't been the best recently. And yeah, that's fine C:

Edit: Well she doesn't seem to be on right now, mind if I add your FC first?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

Alright. I found someone who's willing to PP MAX out my pokemon >.> which is good when they have lots of rain dances, stone edges, earthquakes.. I'll probably be done in ten minutes MAX.


----------



## starlacyi (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol ok, in the connection room. I think I found the HG code you're using in one of the posts, but correct me if you're using another game atm.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for the ten minute long wait, my internet was screwing up all over. my code is 2235-9603-1937


----------



## starlacyi (Apr 21, 2010)

Alright, I think I got the right one then.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone have a female Eevee? I want to work on an Umbreon, and I need to breed Curse to it. If anyone has a Curse Eevee, that be great too.


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2010)

Altron said:


> Looking for Solrock, Lunatone, and Zangoose.



I have all three.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 22, 2010)

mariya said:


> what do you want?



Could you name 3-5 options and i'd pick one from that?




Jotaro Kujo said:


> I have all three.




Very well you needed Bagon and what else? i personally am looking for Lunatone, solrock and Seviper

So a Bagon for a Lunatone?


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a Bagon now  

But I still can get you one.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 22, 2010)

k your fc?

and what do you need in turn?


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2010)

Have you got a Aipom? If not then, it doesn't matter what you trade me.

Wait just a moment, just gotta breed my Lunatone.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 22, 2010)

I got 1 give me a moment and i can have an egg for you

And if we were to say both Luna and Sol need heart scales or something?

got the egg want to hatch it youself or should i do it?


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool :33 Got the egg now.

My FC is 2064 1739 3735

I'll just take it as an egg please.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 22, 2010)

K mine is 1806 4245 6538


oh looks like we've traded before


Entering wifi

Got lots of Aipom eggs on me atm so you pick the one you want


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok I'm in now.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 22, 2010)

so which one? 1-4 pick a number or i just trade?


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2010)

Just trade any.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 22, 2010)

k

and the other egg is? sol or another luna?

k other luna thanks for the help


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2010)

That egg is Teddiursa.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Kujo, do you need the evolve item for that Dusknoir any time soon? I've got one if you'd like.


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah sure. What do you want for it?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

Nothing at all. If you have a Heart Scale I would take it, or maybe if you had another item of semi-value I'd take it. But really nothing is fine.


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2010)

You want a Razor Fang?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

That's the item that induces evolution to a Gliscor? I see it has some neat side effects there. Sure no problem, when're you up for it?


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2010)

Wanna trade now? 

My FC is 2064 1739 3735


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure no problem, I'll add you to my Pal pa- GOD DAMMIT RIOLU YOU FUCKING SUCK.

I'll be there in a minute. =_="


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 22, 2010)

Just bumping this request: Need a female Eevee or any Eevee that knows Curse.


----------



## valerian (Apr 23, 2010)

Any reason why it needs to be female?  Well, I'll try and can get you a Eevee that know curse, just gotta catch A Torkoal on Ruby and Pal Park it on to HG, then I'll breed it on the Eevee.

Edit: Anyone got a Toxic Orb?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Any reason why it needs to be female?  Well, I'll try and can get you a Eevee that know curse, just gotta catch A Torkoal on Ruby and Pal Park it on to HG, then I'll breed it on the Eevee.
> 
> Edit: Anyone got a Toxic Orb?



Already got it. And it needed to be female so I could breed it with a Torkoal or Bidoof to get an Eevee with Curse. But, already got one, EV trained it, and evolved it to an Umbreon


----------



## valerian (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh ok.

Btw anyone got a Burmy or Wormadam? I need it to complete my Sinnoh Pokedex.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone with a Pomeg Berry they could trade with me?  I killed one more Wooper than necessary, which left me with 3 useless EVs in HP and 3 useless EVs in Speed.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 24, 2010)

Dream should we trade the Dittos?


----------



## valerian (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone want a lvl 100 shiny Palkia? It's obviously not legit, but still.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone want a lvl 100 shiny Palkia? It's obviously not legit, but still.



Sure.  How about an event Shayman?


----------



## valerian (Apr 24, 2010)

Fine with me.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Fine with me.



FC: 5371 2842 8198


----------



## valerian (Apr 24, 2010)

My fc is 0303 1360 7888


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 24, 2010)

Alright.  Let me put away some eggs in a PC and get on wifi.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone have a Drifloon for me? I want it


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 25, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Anyone have a Drifloon for me? I want it



I might.  Do you have a Pomeg Berry?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 25, 2010)

Just checked, and I don't. Sadly haven't gotten a single Red Shard to trade for one


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn it.  I made an egg anyways...  well, do you have the TM for double team?  Or know how to get either of them?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't have it, you get it at the Celadon Game Corner. I do have an extra Earthquake TM tho, which is always an uber move


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 25, 2010)

Earthquake is fine.  Looks like I am out smashing rocks.   

Get on Wifi.


----------



## taiga (Apr 25, 2010)

can somebody trade me a scyther with metal coat? newly hatched + adamant would be nice. : D


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 25, 2010)

mariya said:


> can somebody trade me a scyther with metal coat? newly hatched + adamant would be nice. : D






I would if I wasn't still trying to hatch one with that nature.


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

mariya said:


> can somebody trade me a scyther with metal coat? newly hatched + adamant would be nice. : D



Good luck with that.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 25, 2010)

mariya said:


> can somebody trade me a scyther with metal coat? newly hatched + adamant would be nice. : D



You must have one hell of a bargaining chip, because breeding sucks dog shit.


----------



## taiga (Apr 25, 2010)

well, i said it would be nice. it doesn't have to be adamant and newly hatched.


----------



## taiga (Apr 25, 2010)

zaxxon - can i just have a scyther with a metal coat then? please and thank you!


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

You can catch one in the bug catching contest.


----------



## taiga (Apr 25, 2010)

i want it to evolve, though.


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

Well I've got a Metal coat, what you got to offer for it?


----------



## taiga (Apr 25, 2010)

i have a metal coat. i don't want to trade 2 times though.

receive a scyther, it evolves. one trade. quick and painless.


----------



## Daron (Apr 26, 2010)

I've got some spare time. ;l
Want me to try to breed you a Scyther? I've also got a few metal coats on hand. (Gotta love the Pokeatholon!) In any case... I can try to help you out Mariya.

In my case: (Never played the d/p pokemon editions; so I'm not sure how eevee evolving works there.)
Anyway; I'm wondering if anyone can take one of my Eevee's and evolve it into a Leafeon? (lvl1 or whatever...) I've got a few eevee's on hand (Breeding.) Anyway, let me know.. If you're looking for some thing in particular in exchange let me know and I'll see what I can do. (On hand offers: Flying pikachu?)

>_>... (HG edition btw.)


----------



## taiga (Apr 26, 2010)

could you? that would be so nice. (;

oh, i could evolve your eevee.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a Flareon, Leafeon, and Glaceon I don't want. Offers?


----------



## Daron (Apr 26, 2010)

mariya said:


> could you? that would be so nice. (;
> 
> oh, i could evolve your eevee.



Yeah, give me a bit. I just picked up about 10 eggs from the Day-Care people. I'll let you know as soon as I have your Scyther ready. Any other nature in particular you may have in mind besides Adamant?



Echo% said:


> I have a Flareon, Leafeon, and Glaceon I don't want. Offers?


What level is your Glaceon? And what are you looking for in return? (I'd actually prefer to give you an eevee for you to evolve cause I'm mass breeding stats...let me know if thats a problem.)


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 26, 2010)

Daron said:


> Yeah, give me a bit. I just picked up about 10 eggs from the Day-Care people. I'll let you know as soon as I have your Scyther ready.
> 
> 
> What level is your Glaceon? And what are you looking for in return?



Nothing really. All three are in their twenties.


----------



## taiga (Apr 26, 2010)

if not adamant...

careful, jolly, or impish...

jolly mostly.


----------



## Daron (Apr 27, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Nothing really. All three are in their twenties.



Oh alright; well is a flying Pikachu transferable to your version? I've got a few of those on hand that I caught from the walker. (And I'll accept your Glaceon for trade. If you can give it a nick name that makes it unique or something, all the pokemon in my game are nicknamed...lol.) 
If anything comes to mind that you may want in particular contact me via my user profile.



mariya said:


> if not adamant...
> 
> careful, jolly, or impish...
> 
> jolly mostly.



Alright. I'll get back to you when I've hatched all the eggs. Its difficult to keep track of messages via forum so contact me on my user profile. And you said you're willing to take one of my eevee's and turn it into a Leafeon right? ;l


----------



## starlacyi (Apr 28, 2010)

Offering lv 1 shiny piplup and turtwig for mudkip and treeko.

Tonight only because I might not have my ds tomorrow OTL


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 28, 2010)

starlacyi said:


> Offering lv 1 shiny piplup and turtwig for mudkip and treeko.
> 
> Tonight only because I might not have my ds tomorrow OTL



You want me to breed you a mudkip and treeko?


----------



## starlacyi (Apr 28, 2010)

That would work.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok im going to breed em and trade you eggs?


----------



## starlacyi (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok, so should I add your diamond or your SS?


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 28, 2010)

my diamond
and I just got done breeding the treeko so Ima get on


----------



## starlacyi (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you very much!
Sorry for the delay, I kept refreshing the previous page;;

Edit: oh jeez;; I hate my internet


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 28, 2010)

No problem and thank you.
That was a weird error at the end lol


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Apr 29, 2010)

So, I've got a bunch of Pokemon that are ready for breeding and/or trading that I'm willing to give away. I'd make a shop thread, but there's no way I can fulfill every request, especially considering how greedy some of you fuckers can be. Here's a list of what I have available:


*Spoiler*: __ 



All twelve starters
Munchlax
Zigzagoon
Spinda
Castform
Skitty
Slakoth
Porygon
Zangoose
Whismur
Kecleon
Wynaut
Ralts
Spoink
Chingling
Lickitung
Aipom
Eevee
Larvitar
Relicanth
Trapinch
Baltoy
Tyrogue
Kabuto
Happiny
Makuhita
Shinx
Elekid
Magby
Plusle
Minun
Electrike
Rotom
Clamperl
Wailmer
Luvdisc
Mantyke
Surskit
Omanyte
Carvanha
Tropius
Kricketot
Lileep
Wurmple
Budew
Cacnea
Shroomish
Illumise
Slugma
Numel
Shuppet
Swablu
Aerodactul
Taillow
Duskull
Poochyena
Spiritomb
Drifloon
Absol
Spheal
Snorunt
Aron
Beldum
Gulpin
Dratini
Gible
Bagon




These are just the baby forms of what I have, of course, and I didn't mention the pokemon that are available in HG/SS.


----------



## tagebuch (Apr 30, 2010)

Can I get a Charmander/Charmeleon/Charizard and a Squirtle/Wartortle/Blastoise?

I can trade Flareon(Lv. 62) or a Shiny Gyarados(Lv. 30)?

----------------------------------------------------------------

Does anybody have a good pokémon they want to trade with Lugia(Lv. 45), Ho-Oh(Lv. 70) or Dialga(Lv. 49)? It does not need to be a legendary.


----------



## taiga (Apr 30, 2010)

breakbeat oratory - can i have ralts, beldum, bagon, gible, and dratini?

if not all of those... then just beldum and bagon. they're so cute haha.


----------



## Akatora (May 2, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone is interested in a Ditto?

I got spare ones of these natures:

Bold*3
serious*2
timid,
modest
lax
impish*2
calm
naive
bashful
lonely
quiet
brave
hasty


And some with better ivs that i'm not as intersted in trading

lonely,adamant,naughty,timid,brave



anyone need a ditto?


Only Ditto's i'm missing is a jolly and a rash one + better ivs on the others 



Best Ditto i've captured:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ditto - #132 (Impish)
HP: 28
Att: 29
Def: 19
SpA: 29
SpD: 11 - 12
Speed: 30










I'm also wondering if anyone got a Kyogre for trade?


----------



## valerian (May 2, 2010)

Could I have an Impish and Adamant one please?



breakbeat oratory said:


> So, I've got a bunch of Pokemon that are ready for breeding and/or trading that I'm willing to give away. I'd make a shop thread, but there's no way I can fulfill every request, especially considering how greedy some of you fuckers can be. Here's a list of what I have available:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Could I get a Munchlax, Rotom and Aerodactyl please?


----------



## starlacyi (May 2, 2010)

Free shiny (male) Eevee~ Still in an egg. I can hatch it if necessary.
Probably tonight only.


----------



## Mishudo (May 2, 2010)

Hiya star D
Can I have it por favor?


----------



## starlacyi (May 2, 2010)

Oh wow fast :'D Would you like it hatched or unhatched?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 2, 2010)

I'd get that damned thing cloned six time


----------



## Mishudo (May 2, 2010)

Actually I realized how fast it was when I replied xD
I just nonchalantly looked at the thread
I really don't care 
You sure it's free?
and if so,I'll be on Diamond FC 
Thanks again


----------



## starlacyi (May 2, 2010)

Lol yeah, it's free. I got it for a friend, but then she said she didn't want it. So I didn't know what to do with it lol


----------



## Mishudo (May 2, 2010)

Alrighty that's awesome lol
Thank you mucho
I'm on right now
Prepare to get a mawhile


----------



## starlacyi (May 2, 2010)

Waah, I love Mawhiles ;w; Thank you~
Also, since it's an egg, tell me if it doesn't come out a shiny and I'll redo it;; 
RNG's easy to mess up lol


----------



## Mishudo (May 2, 2010)

How coincidental then lol
and yeah I'll hatch it now
but other than that
Guess what?
you're awesome

EDIT:
OH WAIT
I lied?
it didnt work


----------



## starlacyi (May 2, 2010)

No prob haha, I started hatching it until she told me to stop C:


----------



## Mishudo (May 2, 2010)

Sorry to bug but it didn't work? O_o
It looked shiny then when i went to it it was like no screw you
Gah sorry ><


----------



## valerian (May 2, 2010)

Anyone got any offers for a shiny lvl 100 Mew?


----------



## starlacyi (May 2, 2010)

Hm, I guess I missed a count or two;; Hang on a sec then.

Gonna hatch this one to be sure =w=b


----------



## Mishudo (May 2, 2010)

i turned off the game again and it did the same thing
it's sprite hatched shiny
but when i check it it's normal?


----------



## starlacyi (May 2, 2010)

Hm that's weird...I'm about to get another egg, so I'll hatch this one to make sure


----------



## Mishudo (May 2, 2010)

alrighty, thank you mucho


----------



## dreams lie (May 3, 2010)

Just got a Bold Giratina with 31 IVs in HP, but shit everywhere else.  Should I bother using it?  Anyone want it?


----------



## tagebuch (May 3, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Just got a Bold Giratina with 31 IVs in HP, but shit everywhere else.  Should I bother using it?  Anyone want it?



I want it! 
But I don't have so many legendary pok?mon to give... Either Lugia, Moltres, Articuno, maybe Zapdos or a Mewtwo, since I have more than one of them.
Does it sound appealing?


----------



## Fran (May 3, 2010)

-----boom-----


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2010)

Looks like my Soul Silver trading Stock just went up. A friend of mine caught a Nidoran M with Pokerus, and after she gave it to all of her pokemon she traded it to me. So Now I have a bunch of Pokemon with Pokerus.

So, I'll be looking for starters I don't have and version specifics that don't show up in Soul Silver.


----------



## dreams lie (May 3, 2010)

tagebuch said:


> I want it!
> But I don't have so many legendary pok?mon to give... Either Lugia, Moltres, Articuno, maybe Zapdos or a Mewtwo, since I have more than one of them.
> Does it sound appealing?



Nope.  



> Looks like my Soul Silver trading Stock just went up. A friend of mine caught a Nidoran M with Pokerus, and after she gave it to all of her pokemon she traded it to me. So Now I have a bunch of Pokemon with Pokerus.
> 
> So, I'll be looking for starters I don't have and version specifics that don't show up in Soul Silver.



Do you want a Cyndaquil?


----------



## taiga (May 3, 2010)

strongarm - do you want a charizard? i want pokerus.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 3, 2010)

Hi, I know this is the wrong place to ask, but Asuma is banned, so I decided this is the next best place. Anyways, what I'm asking is, does anyone have TM 64 Explosion? I already used on for my metagross, and can't get my hands on another. Is there anyone who is charitable enough to trade one with me?


----------



## Zhariel (May 4, 2010)

Ike said:


> Hi, I know this is the wrong place to ask, but Asuma is banned, so I decided this is the next best place. Anyways, what I'm asking is, does anyone have TM 64 Explosion? I already used on for my metagross, and can't get my hands on another. Is there anyone who is charitable enough to trade one with me?



This guy can help ya.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2010)

Cyndaquil and Charizard sound awesome. The clock just rolled after midnight so I'll get a few pokes ready for trading real quick. If you don't know how Pokerus works, Pokemon stop being able to spread it to other Pokemon at Midnight (they keep the effects forever), but if you have them in a PC box after midnight it can be spread some more.

To spread Pokerus you just need to fight some battles with a Pokemon with Pokerus in your team. In my experience there is about a 50/50 chance after each battle that the Pokerus will spread. It always spreads to adjacent Pokemon in your party. So if you put the Pokerus carrier in the 3rd party position Pokemon in position 2 and 4 can catch it.


----------



## Zunbeltz (May 4, 2010)

Hey strongarm ya want a meganium/bayleaf


----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2010)

Sure meganium or bayleaf sound good. I'm going to get some food and be back online in a minute.

My silver Friend Code is 4855 9211 7581


----------



## Zunbeltz (May 4, 2010)

okay i'm going in


----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2010)

I probably should have been a bit more specific. What I mean was I was going to go out to Taco Bueno and get some take out and be back in a minute. *sweatdrop*

I'm on now if anyone want to trade for a pokemon with Pokerus.

EDIT: Well, looks like I'm going to have to head out now.


----------



## Akatora (May 4, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Could I have an Impish and Adamant one please?



Sure you can get an Impish one easily, as long as it isn't one of the most common (such as bedof,starly,pidgey and rattata nor magikarp)

any other is fine


for the adamant got any item, tm or anything you could add? then that and going by the same as for the impish


----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2010)

I'm online again if anyone wants to trade for PKRS


----------



## tagebuch (May 5, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> I'm online again if anyone wants to trade for PKRS



Do you want a Mudkip?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 5, 2010)

So you heard I Liek Mudkips... 

Mudkip is fine!

I'm online if anyone wants to trade for PKRS.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 5, 2010)

I have a Shiny Mudkip :3


----------



## Fran (May 5, 2010)

Hi folks. Can anyone quickly pop online and help me evolve my Seadra -> Kingdra? Going to try take Blackthrone Gym with it! 

Let me know! Thanks.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 5, 2010)

Mattaru, I'll do it! Out of the goodness of your heart could you spare a PP Max for me..? :3


----------



## Fran (May 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Mattaru, I'll do it! Out of the goodness of your heart could you spare a PP Max for me..? :3



Sure! Err. What's a PP Max? Is that PP Up? I got PP Ups I can give ye :S


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 5, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Sure! Err. What's a PP Max? Is that PP Up? I got PP Ups I can give ye :S



An item equal to PP Up times 3, basically.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 5, 2010)

If you have no PP maxs I'll take a PP up!  Thanks.


----------



## tagebuch (May 6, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> So you heard I Liek Mudkips...
> 
> Mudkip is fine!
> 
> I'm online if anyone wants to trade for PKRS.



I can trade now?


----------



## Fran (May 6, 2010)

Hi folks.
Does anyone have a Qualot Berrry (-DEF EV) they can trade me? I can offer all the TMs that you get up until Blackthorn Gym, rare candies, or anything else you might want. 

:33 Ty


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2010)

Man, I have having terrible luck syncing up with people to trade with online. I'm on right now if anyone wants to trade.

You can also add me at strongarm85@live.com on MSN Messenger.


----------



## valerian (May 7, 2010)

Anyone got a Buneary?



Akatora said:


> Sure you can get an Impish one easily, as long as it isn't one of the most common (such as bedof,starly,pidgey and rattata nor magikarp)
> 
> any other is fine
> 
> ...



Sure ok. 

I've got a Metal Coat if you want that?


----------



## tagebuch (May 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone got a Buneary?



I've got one with pokerus. Do you want it?


----------



## Akatora (May 9, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone got a Buneary?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds good

rdy when you are


----------



## strongarm85 (May 14, 2010)

I need to evolve a Machoke if anyone is willing to help.


----------



## dreams lie (May 15, 2010)

Does anyone have TM 24 up for trade?  Tons of goodies to offer.  PM if interested.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 15, 2010)

TM24? What's that one? Too lazy to look it up.


----------



## starlacyi (May 15, 2010)

Looking for a Flying Pikachu (because my luck with the pokewalker sucks)
I can RNG most shiny pokemon including all the starters except totodile.


----------



## dreams lie (May 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> TM24? What's that one? Too lazy to look it up.



Thunderbolt.


----------



## starlacyi (May 15, 2010)

I have a Thunderbolt, looking for Stone Edge.


----------



## dreams lie (May 15, 2010)

starlacyi said:


> I have a Thunderbolt, looking for Stone Edge.



What about Rock Slide?


----------



## starlacyi (May 15, 2010)

Works too, basically looking for a good physical, rock type move.


----------



## dreams lie (May 15, 2010)

starlacyi said:


> Works too, basically looking for a good physical, rock type move.



FC: 5371 2842 8198

Give me yours.  I'm getting on the Wifi room right now.  

EDIT:  Nevermind, that was stupid.  It's in your signature.


----------



## starlacyi (May 15, 2010)

Sorry about delay, was afk
Is there anything you want? I have a poliwag with me right now


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 16, 2010)

Anyone got 2 mins to trade my Haunter forward and back?


----------



## tagebuch (May 16, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Anyone got 2 mins to trade my Haunter forward and back?



I can trade with you?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 16, 2010)

Thanks  My fc is 3223 8716 9003  I'll be waiting in dat room 

EDIT: Not waiting anymore, you've not turned up


----------



## tagebuch (May 16, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Thanks  My fc is 3223 8716 9003  I'll be waiting in dat room
> 
> EDIT: Not waiting anymore, you've not turned up



Sorry! I needed to do something, but I'm ready now?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 16, 2010)

I'm ready now, was eatin my din dinz


----------



## tagebuch (May 16, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm ready now, was eatin my din dinz



Ok, I'm waiting.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 16, 2010)

Thanks friend :33


----------



## dreams lie (May 16, 2010)

Woot!  Before that trade, Jolteon's best move was Charge Beam.  Thank you.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 18, 2010)

I need to evolve a Machoke...


----------



## tagebuch (May 19, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> I need to evolve a Machoke...



I can trade?


----------



## dreams lie (May 23, 2010)

I need a Kyogre from the Embedded Tower.  Anyone willing to trade?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (May 23, 2010)

Anyone have a Riolu, Gible, or Bagon? :33


----------



## dreams lie (May 23, 2010)

ChocoKitty ♥ said:


> Anyone have a Riolu, Gible, or Bagon? :33



I have Gibles left from breeding.  What do you have to offer?


----------



## Akatora (May 24, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I need a Kyogre from the Embedded Tower.  Anyone willing to trade?



To bad it wasn't the other way around cause then we coulod help each other out


I to am in need of lending a Kyogre like that




ChocoKitty ♥ said:


> Anyone have a Riolu, Gible, or Bagon? :33




I got both spare Riolus and Bagons


----------



## tagebuch (May 24, 2010)

Akatora said:


> I got both spare Riolus and Bagons



You have one of each for me too? If you do, is it any pok?mon you want?


----------



## Akatora (May 24, 2010)

I should have extra Bagon's think i have 4-5 atm


Riolus i think I got about 15


so shouldn't be a problem


Hmm by any chance do you have a Sableye or Spiritomb?


----------



## tagebuch (May 25, 2010)

Akatora said:


> I should have extra Bagon's think i have 4-5 atm
> 
> 
> Riolus i think I got about 15
> ...



I have a Spiritomb now, but I don't have a Sableye.


----------



## Fran (May 25, 2010)

Hi folks,
I want a *SS Groudon.*

I'll give you my *Level 70 Ruby Groudon* and any Poke of your choice!
(or a Latias or a Rayquaza)

eg.

Babies, lv1.
Riolu, Endure/Foresight/Quick Attack
Treecko: Dragonbreath/Crunch/Rock Slide/Aerial Ace
Chimchar: Flamethrower, Leer, Rock Climb, Scratch
Bulbaresore: Tackle/Skull Bash
Turtwig: Superpower/Thrash/Body Slam/Iron Tail
Horsea: Brine, Bubble
Gastly: Energy Ball, Thunderbolt, Toxic, Psychic


----------



## Akatora (May 25, 2010)

tagebuch said:


> I have a Spiritomb now, but I don't have a Sableye.



Good then when your ready we can do the first of the trades

You pick which one of em


As for the second by any chance do you have a chikorita? only starter i'm missing


Or If you got and is willing to then lend me a HG Kyogre so i can get a jade orb, after that i need nothing else for the other one


I got a few more i could ask about but I'd prefeer to capture them myself


else they're to rare to ask for in a common trade such as this

an ok Tm is also acceptable


----------



## dreams lie (May 25, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Hi folks,
> I want a *SS Groudon.*
> 
> I'll give you my *Level 70 Ruby Groudon* and any Poke of your choice!
> ...



SS Groudon for Chimchar + Latias?

EDIT:  Can throw in a Gible with a decent moveset.


----------



## Fran (May 25, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> SS Groudon for Chimchar + Latias?
> 
> EDIT:  Can throw in a Gible with a decent moveset.



Sure Dreams, that sounds awesome! Can you trade tomorrow GMT evening (about 16-18 hours after I made this post?) I'll VM you when i'm online

Don't worry about the Gible if you have to breed it or anything - if it's a fodder it's fine!  


(lol, Gaible )


----------



## dreams lie (May 25, 2010)

Oh no, I should have plenty of spare Gibles from breeding.  If you like, I can find one with a decent nature too.


----------



## tagebuch (May 26, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Good then when your ready we can do the first of the trades
> 
> You pick which one of em
> 
> ...



I do have a Chikorita.

When are you on? My time zone is GMT +1 and I'll be on between 06:00am - 08:00am and 02:30pm - 11:00pm.


----------



## Akatora (May 26, 2010)

tagebuch said:


> I do have a Chikorita.
> 
> When are you on? My time zone is GMT +1 and I'll be on between 06:00am - 08:00am and 02:30pm - 11:00pm.




same timezone


17-23 seem like a fine time area to meet bwetween(5 pm to 11 pm)


should we say 22 pm? so you got a bit of time to get on? else 21-22 pm tomorrow?


----------



## tagebuch (May 27, 2010)

Akatora said:


> same timezone
> 
> 
> 17-23 seem like a fine time area to meet bwetween(5 pm to 11 pm)
> ...



Yes.

Your friend code?


----------



## Akatora (May 27, 2010)

tagebuch said:


> Yes.
> 
> Your friend code?



1806 4245 6538


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (May 29, 2010)

Akatora said:


> I should have extra Bagon's think i have 4-5 atm
> 
> 
> Riolus i think I got about 15
> ...



Sorry for the slow reply.. I couldn't get on for about a week.
Is there anything you want in particular?


----------



## Akatora (May 29, 2010)

ChocoKitty ♥ said:


> Sorry for the slow reply.. I couldn't get on for about a week.
> Is there anything you want in particular?




I'll take a look when I get home tomorrow, I got my laptop with me, but my additional power source here is missing -_- )


I need to look at it for what I'd need


THough I know for certain I'm missing a Sabeleye


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Anyone catch that Horsea from the Pokewalker event? :/


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Hi folks,
> I want a *SS Groudon.*
> 
> I'll give you my *Level 70 Ruby Groudon* and any Poke of your choice!
> ...



What would you like for that Gastly and Treecko?


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2010)

I need a HG Kyogre only for a day though.


----------



## tagebuch (May 30, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Anyone catch that Horsea from the Pokewalker event? :/



You mean the one from Winner's Path? I have one of those.


----------



## dreams lie (May 30, 2010)

Legend said:


> I need a HG Kyogre only for a day though.



What do you have?  

Looking for Manaphy, Rotom, Cresselia, Regigigas, Regirock, Regice, Registeel, Uxie, Mespri, Azelf, Luxray, Flygon, and Torchic.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2010)

I have a Torchic.


----------



## dreams lie (May 30, 2010)

I'll get online.  

FC: 5371 2842 8198


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2010)

ok im there.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2010)

You have my FC right?

We'll trade in a couple hrs, im going out to dinner ill be back


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (May 30, 2010)

Akatora said:


> I'll take a look when I get home tomorrow, I got my laptop with me, but my additional power source here is missing -_- )
> 
> 
> I need to look at it for what I'd need
> ...


I just need a Riolu now, I got a Bagon yesterday.
Hmm, I'll try to get one..
EDIT: I heard that Sableye swarms are only in HG and I have SS. :/ Sorry..

Does anyone have a Razor Claw for me to evolve my Sneasel?
I wouldn't mind borrowing it, either.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2010)

Yeah it didnt work.


----------



## dreams lie (May 31, 2010)

Legend said:


> Yeah it didnt work.



That is so bizarre.  I wonder why it worked with me but not you.  Someone reported the same problem with a Groudon;  I wonder if it only works once or if it only works for the original recipient of the GTS glitch.  Do you want a refund or something else for it?  I apologize, but I have no idea why it is so arbitrary.  Just making sure, you brought both Groudon and Kyogre to Oak, right?


----------



## Legend (May 31, 2010)

crap forgot.

Thanks no we are good bro.


----------



## Akatora (May 31, 2010)

ChocoKitty ♥ said:


> I just need a Riolu now, I got a Bagon yesterday.
> Hmm, I'll try to get one..
> EDIT: I heard that Sableye swarms are only in HG and I have SS. :/ Sorry..
> 
> ...




Well... I havne't yet captured a Feebass, got one of those?
Or might you be willing to offer a Tm or item of some kind instead?


Else a Tyrogue, though prefeer one of the others since I can get one in my game when i want ^^'
well It has 3 evolution options so...


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (May 31, 2010)

I can get a Tyrogue.
For TMs.. 3, 7, 9, 10, 12, 14, 23, 27, 29, 30, 34, 35, 37, 41, 43, 44-52, 54, 55, 57, 60, 62-65, 69, 76, 77, 79, 80, 82-85, 87-89, and 91-92. *phew* And any others I can buy or find somewhere.


----------



## Akatora (May 31, 2010)

ChocoKitty ♥ said:


> I can get a Tyrogue.
> For TMs.. 3, 7, 9, 10, 12, 14, 23, 27, 29, 30, 34, 35, 37, 41, 43, 44-52, 54, 55, 57, 60, 62-65, 69, 76, 77, 79, 80, 82-85, 87-89, and 91-92. *phew* And any others I can buy or find somewhere.




that's quite an amount, what do you say to Tm 30 shadowball on whatever pokemon you decide

Else Aerial Ace that one I could use to


What is more important on your Rilo the nature or the iv?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jun 1, 2010)

I can give you TM 30 then.
Hmm, I'm not sure. I never paid much attention to IV's.. o.o
Although I guess they'd be good to have, as long as the nature isn't bad.
*shrug*


----------



## Akatora (Jun 2, 2010)

k


Should we agree on a time for a trade then?


5-11 pm area GMT would be the time area I'd most likely be able to be on, what about you?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jun 2, 2010)

My timezone is EST. So you're 4 hours ahead of me?
It depends, I guess I'd be on around 4-9 EST.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 2, 2010)

ChocoKitty ♥ said:


> My timezone is EST. So you're 4 hours ahead of me?
> It depends, I guess I'd be on around 4-9 EST.



5 

I tell the time i'm on in GMt due to it being easier and less confusing


4-9 pm east = 8 pm to 1 am gmt?


well what do you say to this time tomorrow? else write here when your on maybe i'll catch you


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jun 2, 2010)

Akatora said:


> 5
> 
> I tell the time i'm on in GMt due to it being easier and less confusing
> 
> ...



Oh okay.
Yeah, it sounds fine to me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone have the TMs

Psychic, Hyper Beam, Focus Blast? :/

And yes, I deleted my last post to avoid double posting.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 3, 2010)

ChocoKitty ♥ said:


> Oh okay.
> Yeah, it sounds fine to me.




are you on? sry if i got on a bit late in the time frame


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jun 3, 2010)

Akatora said:


> are you on? sry if i got on a bit late in the time frame



Oh yeah sorry, I forgot. >__> I've been busy lately.
Anyway I'll get on right now. My FC is 1548 8540 6131.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 3, 2010)

k i'll log on and give you my fc


edit

1806 4245 6538


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay. *goes to catch random thing* xD


----------



## Akatora (Jun 3, 2010)

k i'm in wifi so see ya when rdy ;-)


----------



## Akatora (Jun 3, 2010)

hmm good we get to finish the trade, but I hope it's de to the time(main activity on the servers) that we lost connction


anyway good to get a back up tm


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup, I'm glad it saved it this time. xD
I think it is. I don't know why I disconnect with people, but my connection isn't bad.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 3, 2010)

ChocoKitty ♥ said:


> Yup, I'm glad it saved it this time. xD
> I think it is. I don't know why I disconnect with people, but my connection isn't bad.



Same, but several times had the connection issue when trading in this time periode after all it's main time in the US isn't it?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jun 3, 2010)

Probably.. it was right in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone have any spare red shards on them? I've got 30 green and about 14+ yellow but no red whatsoever. 

Happily give away 12+ heart scales or any item I have on me currently.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 8, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Anyone have any spare red shards on them? I've got 30 green and about 14+ yellow but no red whatsoever.
> 
> Happily give away 12+ heart scales or any item I have on me currently.



Go for a stroll on the Pokewalker.  I remember I got the majority of my red shards from the first few routes.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 9, 2010)

anyone have a relazed nature bronzor and/or a jolly nature electabuzz or elekid that they're willing to give up?

for the bronzor it would be great if it already knew trick room but if not where do i get an extra trick room tm?


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 10, 2010)

I could breed a jolly Elekid, but what do you have to offer?


----------



## Akatora (Jun 10, 2010)

Beastly said:


> anyone have a relazed nature bronzor and/or a jolly nature electabuzz or elekid that they're willing to give up?
> 
> for the bronzor it would be great if it already knew trick room but if not where do i get an extra trick room tm?




No Relaxed one, but any of these seem of interest?


With Trick Room:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Bronzor - #436 (Bold)*
HP: 0 - 5
Att: 12 - 31
Def: 28 - 31
SpA: 0 - 11
SpD: 8 - 27
Speed: 31


Bronzor - #436 (Serious)
HP: 6 - 25
Att: 12 - 30
Def: 30
SpA: 0 - 11
SpD: 8 - 27
Speed: 14 - 30


Bronzor - #436 (Sassy)*
HP: 26 - 28
Att: 12 - 31
Def: 28
SpA: 12 - 31
SpD: 0 - 7
Speed: 14 - 31


Bronzor - #436 (Rash)
HP: 6 - 25
Att: 13, 18, 23, 28
Def: 8 - 27
SpA: 0 - 11
SpD: 8 - 27
Speed: 0 - 13


Bronzor - #436 (Mild)
HP: 26, 31
Att: 0 - 11
Def: 0 - 7
SpA: 12 - 31
SpD: 8 - 27
Speed: 14 - 31


Bronzor - #436 (Jolly)
HP: 0 - 5
Att: 12 - 31
Def: 0 - 7
SpA: 12 - 31
SpD: 8 - 27
Speed: 16, 21, 26, 31




As for ones without Trick room:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bronzor - #436 (Bold)
HP: 14 - 17
Att: 22
Def: 4 - 7
SpA: 11 - 14
SpD: 0
Speed: 0 - 2


Bronzor - #436 (Timid)
HP: 1 - 7
Att: 31
Def: 14 - 20
SpA: 2 - 9
SpD: 0 - 6
Speed: 19 - 25

Bronzor - #436 (Naïve)*
HP: 15 - 21
Att: 2 - 9
Def: 30
SpA: 24 - 30
SpD: 28 - 30
Speed: 19 - 25

Bronzor - #436 (Naïve)
HP: 8 - 14
Att: 17 - 23
Def: 25
SpA: 17 - 23
SpD: 7 - 20
Speed: 12 - 18

Bronzor - #436 (Mild)
HP: 14 - 19
Att: 2 - 7
Def: 1 - 5
SpA: 2 - 7
SpD: 17, 22
Speed: 16 - 20

Bronzor - #436 (Sassy)
HP: 20 - 24
Att: 5 - 9
Def: 9 - 13
SpA: 14 - 18
SpD: 0 - 4
Speed: 30

Bronzor - #436 (Impish)
HP: 11 - 13
Att: 13 - 15
Def: 31
SpA: 7 - 9
SpD: 28 - 31
Speed: 6 - 8

Bronzor - #436 (Bold)*
HP: 14 - 19
Att: 19 - 24
Def: 6 - 11
SpA: 29
SpD: 17 - 22
Speed: 16 - 20

Bronzor - #436 (Bold)
HP: 3 - 8
Att: 14 - 18
Def: 6 - 11
SpA: 19 - 24
SpD: 1 - 5
Speed: 27

Bronzor - #436 (Adamant)
HP: 29
Att: 12 - 16
Def: 3 - 7
SpA: 12 - 16
SpD: 3 - 7
Speed: 14 - 18





Bronzong - #437 (Quiet)
HP: 15 - 17
Att: 20 - 21
Def: 6 - 8
SpA: 31
SpD: 1 - 3
Speed: 2 - 6






Offering any tm or item? If so I could go on the walker and go for the Relaxed one with Trick room


Don't have much knowledge on Bronzor, But the ones I personally looked more at than the others I gave a "*"


----------



## Beastly (Jun 10, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I could breed a jolly Elekid, but what do you have to offer?



is there anything in particular that u want? 



Akatora said:


> Bronzor - #436 (Sassy)*
> HP: 26 - 28
> Att: 12 - 31
> Def: 28
> ...



Oh this one will do. Is there anything you want in particular for it?


----------



## Akatora (Jun 10, 2010)

Beastly said:


> is there anything in particular that u want?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this one will do. Is there anything you want in particular for it?



Hm perhaps Aerial Ace?


----------



## Beastly (Jun 10, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Hm perhaps Aerial Ace?



you mean the tm? i'll see if if i have it, if not, anything else?


----------



## Akatora (Jun 10, 2010)

Beastly said:


> you mean the tm? i'll see if if i have it, if not, anything else?




Just not an overly common tm and i'd be thankful


----------



## Akatora (Jun 10, 2010)

ready when you are


I also got a relaxed one not as good iv though


Bronzor - #436 (Relaxed)
HP: 6 - 10
Att: 19 - 26
Def: 28
SpA: 12 - 18
SpD: 3 - 7
Speed: 21 - 28


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 10, 2010)

Beastly said:


> is there anything in particular that u want?



I think I am missing Omanyte and his evolution.  Do you have them?


----------



## Beastly (Jun 10, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I think I am missing Omanyte and his evolution.  Do you have them?



I think I do, but the problem is i have them on a different version.

So could u trade the elekid over to my platinum, and i'll trade omanyte to ur game?


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, but I need to actually breed the jolly elekid first.  Hold up.  It should not take too long considering I have a jolly ditto.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 10, 2010)

Crap.  I take that back.  Elekid cannot breed with anyone.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 10, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Crap.  I take that back.  Elekid cannot breed with anyone.



umm...cockblocked much? lol jk

i think only electabuzz and electivire can breed.

edit: it would also be great if the electabuzz/elekid had an electrizer with it, if thats possible


----------



## starlacyi (Jun 12, 2010)

Offering a lv 1 shiny drifloon. Adamant.
Anyone have Stone Edge or Earthquake?


----------



## Din (Jun 13, 2010)

I have Earthquake, is that enough?


----------



## starlacyi (Jun 13, 2010)

Ah yeah, that'll be good. 
FC?


----------



## Din (Jun 13, 2010)

5027 8235 9502

I'm free all night, so whenever you're ready


----------



## starlacyi (Jun 13, 2010)

Alright, I'll be waiting in the wifi room


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 13, 2010)

Looking for Manaphy, Rotom, Cresselia, Regigigas, Regirock, Regice, Registeel, Uxie, Mespri, Azelf, Luxray.  

Have plenty of goodies to offer.


----------



## starlacyi (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a Rotom to spare. What might you have?


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 14, 2010)

starlacyi said:


> I have a Rotom to spare. What might you have?



Deoxys, Arceus, Celebi, Jirachi, and even some Mews.  Care for any of them?


----------



## starlacyi (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah...oh wow...Hmm, is the celebi an event celebi?
If not, I'll just take a mew LOL;


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 14, 2010)

A Mew it is.  I'll get online now.


----------



## Din (Jun 14, 2010)

I have Uxie and Azelf, barely touched them after catching them on Diamond, so they're still level 50 and all that nice jazz.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 14, 2010)

What do you want for them?  I just remembered I also have a single Darkrai up for trade if you care for that instead.


----------



## Din (Jun 14, 2010)

Jirachi or Celebi plz :33

edit: Diamond FC is 4124 1999 6081


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 14, 2010)

Kk.  I have no idea if the Celebi event works though.  You sure?


----------



## Din (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah, then..perhaps a mew? xD


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 14, 2010)

Back inside the Wifi room.  You guys there?


----------



## Din (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't think I have your FC yet...is it posted on the other pages?


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 14, 2010)

I repped you with it sometime ago.  Here it is again. 

FC: 5371 2842 8198


----------



## Din (Jun 14, 2010)

Crap, sorry, I didn't even check that DDx

Thanks, getting in now

EDIT: shit, may take a few minutes, I forgot that I havent used wifi on Diamond since before I broke my old DS. gotta go back and reenter the FC now
edit2: in there now


----------



## starlacyi (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah, sorry I was at dinner OTL -has horrible timing-
-hops back out-


----------



## tagebuch (Jun 15, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Looking for Manaphy, Rotom, Cresselia, Regigigas, Regirock, Regice, Registeel, Uxie, Mespri, Azelf, Luxray.
> 
> Have plenty of goodies to offer.



I have Mesprit.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 15, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Looking for Manaphy, Rotom, Cresselia, Regigigas, Regirock, Regice, Registeel, Uxie, Mespri, Azelf, *Luxray*.
> 
> Have plenty of goodies to offer.




Would a Shinx with good Iv be enough?


Also wondering if you need a Phione?



I might have a Cresselia to but not captured it yet

What are the lvls of the pokemons you offer?

Might you be able to tell the natures or iv of the ones your offering can do the same in turn if you like


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 15, 2010)

Deoxys= 70*
Arceus= 100**
Celebi= 70
Jirachi= 5
Mew= 5

Let's exchange codes.

*I also have a few level 50.
**Can enable SS/HG event, so think of it as a 2 for one.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 16, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Deoxys= 70*
> Arceus= 100**
> Celebi= 70
> Jirachi= 5
> ...




Soo... just interested in the Crysselia or were you interested in the Shinx and Phione to?


I'd say a Deox and a Mew are in great interest.
 Not entirly sure how THe Deox forms work, could you enlighten me?


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 16, 2010)

Crysselia + Shinx.  Already have the Phione.  

Also:


----------



## Akatora (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds interesting I should capture the Crysellia sometime duing next week


I got a couple of Shinxs

Though atm still at "Relative supperior potential" (which is pretty good but not WOW Outstanding)


Want to pick one of these Shinx or want me to breed a better one?


Above average Shinx with Adamant Nature


or Relative supperior Shinxs with these IV


Shinx - #403 (Jolly)
HP: 23 - 24
Att: 24
Def: 31
SpA: 4
SpD: 23
Speed: 20 - 21



Shinx - #403 (Brave)
HP: 19
Att: 28
Def: 4 - 6
SpA: 20 - 27
SpD: 30
Speed: 30


0 being the lowest number and 31 the highest possible number


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 20, 2010)

Honestly, I do not give a shit about IVs.  I could breed them myself if I cared enough.  None of you guys have posted your friend codes, so I am still waiting for anyone willing to trade.


----------



## Augors (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone have a event Arceus up for trade?


----------



## starlacyi (Jun 21, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Honestly, I do not give a shit about IVs.  I could breed them myself if I cared enough.  None of you guys have posted your friend codes, so I am still waiting for anyone willing to trade.



Hm well, if no one else is willing, I have a shiny Luxray ready if you still want that.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 21, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Honestly, I do not give a shit about IVs.  I could breed them myself if I cared enough.  None of you guys have posted your friend codes, so I am still waiting for anyone willing to trade.



Ic ^^'

I thought you had my code from a previous trade, but might be in my other game


anyway if your still interested then 1806 4245 6538


Also what time should we do the trade in GMT?


11 pm GMT or something like that?


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 21, 2010)

starlacyi said:


> Hm well, if no one else is willing, I have a shiny Luxray ready if you still want that.



Shiny!  

What do you want?

@ Akatora

How about 3 AM GMT?  I'm at Pacific time, and until the weekends, I do not have time during neither the mornings nor the afternoons.


----------



## starlacyi (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmm.....
How about a Deoxys if you don't mind lol;;
I've always wondered how good those are.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 21, 2010)

starlacyi said:


> Hmm.....
> How about a Deoxys if you don't mind lol;;
> I've always wondered how good those are.



Alright.  I'm getting online now.


----------



## starlacyi (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you~

I'd rep, but I have to spread a little more first OTL


----------



## Augors (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone got the Movie 13 Crown Beasts (Raiku, Entei, and Suicune) up for trade?  jk

I'm looking for more legit pokemon events, pm if you are interested. I got some offers.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 22, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Shiny!
> 
> What do you want?
> 
> ...



Not possible for me atm at 3 am Gmt


that would make it 4 am here and with me going to work at 6 am...


Though If we could say 5:30 am then it should be possible


I guess the Shinx deal is impossible now that you've traded already

The Cresellia will wait till later on the week


Got another Deox for trade or should we say a Mew?

Any Natures to pick from?


Edit:

My Pl FC

1806 4245 6538



Edit 2:

On my Silver game I got a FC i named "Drea" which is a in the group "GODS"

I assume that would be you?


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking for Regirock, Regice, and Registeel

Offering:  

Jirachi, Deoxys, Arceus, Darkrai, Mew, Shayman, and various shiny pokemon.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 27, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Looking for Regirock, Regice, and Registeel
> 
> Offering:
> 
> Jirachi, Deoxys, Arceus, Darkrai, Mew, Shayman, and various shiny pokemon.


 i can do that. for shayman and some others since i got the rest you said


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 27, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> i can do that. for shayman and some others since i got the rest you said



Which ones do you want?  Have we already traded or we need to exchange codes?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 27, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Which ones do you want? Have we already traded or we need to exchange codes?


 nah we havent traded. 

for shayman. 
celebi if you have it.
magezone if you have it
milotic is a opition


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 28, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> nah we havent traded.
> 
> for shayman.
> celebi if you have it.
> ...



Shayman and Magnezone then.  


FC: 5371 2842 8198


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 28, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Shayman and Magnezone then.
> 
> 
> FC: 5371 2842 8198


 wait you just need the info of them? cause if you dont have those i can say something else cause i need others too


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 28, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> wait you just need the info of them? cause if you dont have those i can say something else cause i need others too



I want them for hoarding.   I have everything I listed, but you decided to name two specifics that I could part with.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 28, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I want them for hoarding. I have everything I listed, but you decided to name two specifics that I could part with.


 ahh i see. would you trade celebi just for info then trade back. replace magenzone for that spot?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone willing to trade a pokemon with pokerus? 

I've got a lvl 3 japanese budew and  lvl 1 eevee...That's about it


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 29, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> ahh i see. would you trade celebi just for info then trade back. replace magenzone for that spot?



Sure        .


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 29, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Sure .


lets do it now 
though i want to use this code insted  Soul silver 5156-6727-3672


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 29, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> Anyone willing to trade a pokemon with pokerus?
> 
> I've got a lvl 3 japanese budew and  lvl 1 eevee...That's about it



What's your timezone?  I have plenty to spare.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 29, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> What's your timezone?  I have plenty to spare.



Mountain Time, it's 8:13 pm here in Utah.

:33


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey neighbor.  

Las Vegan here.  You want to trade now?


----------



## Akatora (Jul 1, 2010)

Dream at some time would you be up for trading over a Celebi and darkrai and trade back again?


Else what would you need for those?(assuming you've gaiend additional Celebis)


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 1, 2010)

I only have one Celebi and Darkrai left.  I need a shitton of pokemon, but I do not feel like touching the DS lately.


----------



## Spica (Jul 6, 2010)

I want a shiny female Vulpix.  The only thing I can trade is the shiny Golem. I just got the Wi-fi to work.


----------



## starlacyi (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a shiny, female vulpix available C:
FC?


----------



## squilliam (Jul 7, 2010)

anyone wanna help me out? I got trade a seadra and then you trade it back to me 

EDIT: nevermind, I already did it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 10, 2010)

Anyone got an Adamant natured Gabite/Garchomp?

If you do, PM me.


----------



## Augors (Jul 11, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Anyone got an Adamant natured Gabite/Garchomp?
> 
> If you do, PM me.


How about a Jolly?


----------



## mushi (Jul 12, 2010)

anyone have a feebas going around that they don't need? ;o or a gible - I just started the game so I don't think I have anything of worth to trade back. Anyone have a growlithe alsooooooooo!?

Also, anyone mind me trading my pokemon to them to trade them back so I get the xp? (does this even work?)


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 13, 2010)

mushi said:


> anyone have a feebas going around that they don't need? ;o or a gible - I just started the game so I don't think I have anything of worth to trade back. Anyone have a growlithe alsooooooooo!?
> 
> Also, anyone mind me trading my pokemon to them to trade them back so I get the xp? (does this even work?)



Only works if it was originally owned by someone else  and I probably have/can get a Growlithe and Gible, but I can't trade at the moment. Just pm/vm me when you would like to and I'll let you know when I can


----------



## Din (Jul 13, 2010)

mushi said:


> anyone have a feebas going around that they don't need? ;o or a gible - I just started the game so I don't think I have anything of worth to trade back. Anyone have a growlithe alsooooooooo!?
> 
> Also, anyone mind me trading my pokemon to them to trade them back so I get the xp? (does this even work?)


I have Feebas, looking for any particular Nature?


----------



## mushi (Jul 13, 2010)

aaah, not really.. any good ones? lol


----------



## Din (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a Mild Natured one. 

Do you have HG or SS? Because I have HG and I don't have many of the SS exclusives.


----------



## mushi (Jul 13, 2010)

I've got SS, I'm happy to catch some of the exclusives (on the premise that you tell me where they are and I can get there) heh.


----------



## Din (Jul 13, 2010)

Either Skarmory, Teddiursa, or Delibird is good with me - their locations are listed on Bulbapedia


----------



## mushi (Jul 14, 2010)

ah, I have a teddiursa that I can trade, when dya wanna trade?


----------



## Din (Jul 14, 2010)

Not _entirely _sure about today...maybe later in the night. Like midnightish. 
(Family has guests coming over, but I think I can do the trade once everyone's asleep, haha.)


----------



## mushi (Jul 14, 2010)

aaah what time is that in gmt?


----------



## Din (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm in US Eastern Time Zone, so it's 9:30 right now


----------



## mushi (Jul 14, 2010)

aaaah, then we'll have to do it another day! I'm off to sleep in a tic lol


----------



## Din (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok then sounds good


----------



## starlacyi (Jul 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a totodile available? I have a shiny beldum up for offer.

Edit: Got the Totodile, will accept any trade now


----------



## Din (Jul 18, 2010)

I have more free time now, whenever you want to trade mushi


----------



## mushi (Jul 20, 2010)

I've got ma pokemon back, I'm around now. I'll pm you!


----------



## Din (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok, I PM'd you my FC, I'm free for the rest of the day


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 21, 2010)

can anyone help me evolve my poliwhirl into politoed? i don't have a king's rock, so if anyone has a spare one they could give to poliwhirl when trading it back, that would be really awesome. thanks!


----------



## Fran (Aug 3, 2010)

So, I got a *Naughty *(:ho) *Gardevoir*, lv.41 Female, and I'm going to wait until some furry offers me some goodies for her. 




Come on chaps


----------



## Din (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone got an Event Arceus? I've got things like Jirachi (for anyone who missed the event), Mew, 3 GenIV dragons, or a shiny Delcatty


----------



## Altron (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone willing to give me a shiny stone and a Bagon? Just at the Elite 4 so I don't have that much to give yet.


----------



## Fran (Aug 8, 2010)

Altron said:


> Anyone willing to give me a shiny stone and a Bagon? Just at the Elite 4 so I don't have that much to give yet.



Sure thing Altron. Not sure if I got a shiny stone, but I got a Bagon I can give ya. If you want me to, I can breed it from a level 1 to get a eggmove/nature of your choice, otherwise,I think it'll be at level 25ish.

I have a Shelgon too at lvl30ish too, if you want a shortcut.

HeartGold/SoulSilver friend code
0560-9665-4579

VM me


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 8, 2010)

Inuzuka_Kiba said:


> can anyone help me evolve my poliwhirl into politoed? i don't have a king's rock, so if anyone has a spare one they could give to poliwhirl when trading it back, that would be really awesome. thanks!


 yeah ill help out if you still need it


----------



## Fran (Aug 8, 2010)

Armpits said:


> So, I got a *Naughty *(:ho) *Gardevoir*, lv.41 Female, and I'm going to wait until some furry offers me some goodies for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Just evolved a *Lonely* Gardevoir too.

Come on you furfags.


----------



## Altron (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking for 2 Earthquake TM's


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 10, 2010)

Altron said:


> Looking for 2 Earthquake TM's


 whatcha got


----------



## Altron (Aug 10, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> whatcha got


that depends what you are asking for


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 11, 2010)

Altron said:


> that depends what you are asking for


 any event pokemon? or a glameow


----------



## firefist (Aug 14, 2010)

Does someone need to evolve a Pokemon via trade? Because I'm trying to evolve my Kadabra to Simsala. So if anyone is interessted message me.


EDIT: Got Alakazam.


----------



## Fran (Aug 15, 2010)

I got loads of free eevees to give away (keeping all the girls though unless someone wants to offer for 'em)

They are mostly modest nature, which is the best nature for all eevees .
Also, if anyone happens to have a Glaceon or Umbreon, I'd give you a whole box of eevee's for 'em 

HeartGold/SoulSilver friend code
0560-9665-4579


----------



## Daron (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone got a Feebas they wanna trade me? I want one to add to my PC Box of Fish. 
Make an offer please.

EDIT: I've got HeartGold. So if you're looking for something c.c.. please make it reasonable.

HG FriendCode:
2751 3772 9084

T_T come onnn.


----------



## firefist (Aug 24, 2010)

Have two squirtles and three charmanders at lv.1 if anyone is interessted.
Was breed using a pokemon from gts and ditto.


----------



## superattackpea (Aug 30, 2010)

Does anyone have a jirachi from the recent event they would be willing to part with? I'm not even to the elite four as it stands so I don't really have anything to offer. Unless of course you happen to live in Lansing MI, then I can offer you free a sandwich from my work.


----------



## Fran (Aug 31, 2010)

^If you want it for your 'dex, I can trade-tradeback. Can't give you mine though.

@Daron: I can give you a freebas.

*FREE POKEMON*

I got:

Glalie
Lv.50 Skuntank
Houndoom

which I don't want. I can't verify their legitimacy because they're off the GTS. They're all sitting in masterballs, which looks suspicious. If you want them, take all 3. If not, I'm going to throw them out.

if anyone else wants anything, let me know. i've nearly (481/493!!!!!) completed my 'dex, and can get you practically anything


Including my Female Gardevoirs, who are of a Lonely and Naughty Disposition


----------



## firefist (Sep 3, 2010)

Armpits said:


> ^If you want it for your 'dex, I can trade-tradeback. Can't give you mine though.
> 
> @Daron: I can give you a freebas.
> 
> ...



Do you maybe have an Arceus, Celebi or that pikachu-colored Pichu? Don't want to keep them but I would like to trigger the events in the game.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 3, 2010)

any pokemon up for trade . all of them


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone have a female calm nature feebass or milotic they'd be willing to trade me? I'm sick of hunting for the darn thing.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 6, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> Does anyone have a female calm nature feebass or milotic they'd be willing to trade me? I'm sick of hunting for the darn thing.


 i can get you a modest one


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 7, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> i can get you a modest one



Was finally able to catch one last night. Thank you for your offer though.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 7, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> Was finally able to catch one last night. Thank you for your offer though.


 sure no problem


----------



## GodOfAzure (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm lazy and don't feel like doing the Safari Zone shit but I would like to trade for a Riolu/Lucario. If interested PM me or post here.

HeartGold; tell me what you would want to part with it.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 14, 2010)

GodOfAzure said:


> I'm lazy and don't feel like doing the Safari Zone shit but I would like to trade for a Riolu/Lucario. If interested PM me or post here.
> 
> HeartGold; tell me what you would want to part with it.


 i can get you one. any certain kind or any?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2010)

any one have the TRU Arceus, TRU Shaymin or TRU Regigigas? ,i don't care if they clones but no hacks.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 14, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> any one have the TRU Arceus, TRU Shaymin or TRU Regigigas? ,i don't care if they clones but no hacks.


 i got a regigigas


----------



## Fran (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone want *free* [egg move] Brave Bird Zubats?
I have Roost Brave Bird Bats too, but they're not free


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> i got a regigigas


the TRU one?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 15, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> the TRU one?


 yeah a real one. does it matter the nature?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> yeah a real one. does it matter the nature?


well not really.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 15, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> well not really.


 when do you want to do this


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2010)

finally able to use wifi on pokemon. wanna test out trading/battling. 990 of most items, every pokemon etc...

friend code: 5156 8335 9258


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking for the 3 legendary dogs. I have: Regi series + regigigia, manaphy, phione, kyrogre, legendary fairies, cressila, latias, rayqauza heatran, lugia.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 18, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Looking for the 3 legendary dogs. I have: Regi series + regigigia, manaphy, phione, kyrogre, legendary fairies, cressila, latias, rayqauza heatran, lugia.


 i can help you with that.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> i can help you with that.



REALLY?!?       .


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah. i have all the dogs and i dont need them


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> yeah. i have all the dogs and i dont need them



Hit me up whenever you're online. I'll be on all day today.

My FC: 4596 7753 8136


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 19, 2010)

i dont see you


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> i dont see you



Well of course not, we need to atleast set up a meet up online. I don't even know your FC.

I'm ready when you are.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 19, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Well of course not, we need to atleast set up a meet up online. I don't even know your FC.


 i meant here 
when do you want to


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> i meant here
> when do you want to



Right now.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 19, 2010)

well its too late now


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> well its too late now



because you just up and left. 

PM me when you want to trade.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 19, 2010)

i guess tommrow after school


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> i guess tommrow after school



Sure okay.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 20, 2010)

what were you offering again


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> what were you offering again





> Looking for the 3 legendary dogs. I have: Regi series + regigigia, manaphy, phione, kyrogre, legendary fairies, cressila, latias, rayqauza heatran, lugia.



any of these. of course i have more poke than this. So just shoot.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> any of these. of course i have more poke than this. So just shoot.


lugia, latios, and glameow if you have one. if not cresslia

5156-6727-3672


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> lugia, latios, and glameow if you have one. if not cresslia
> 
> 5156-6727-3672



i have lugia! glameow? i don't think i ever got one and i have a latias. 

how come no one wants a manaphy?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i have lugia! glameow? i don't think i ever got one and i have a latias.
> 
> how come no one wants a manaphy?


 if you dont have glameow then add cresslia and we will do the trade
cause i have it


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> if you dont have glameow then add cresslia and we will do the trade
> cause i have it



okay, cool.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 20, 2010)

go then


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2010)

since you didn't mention a 3rd poke i threw in gyrados.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> since you didn't mention a 3rd poke i threw in gyrados.


 i did
lugia, latios, cresslia


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> i did
> lugia, latios, cresslia



i only have latias.  i thought i told you?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> i did
> lugia, latios, cresslia



i only have latias.  i thought i told you?



DeterminedIdiot said:


> lugia, latios, and glameow if you have one. if not cresslia
> 
> 5156-6727-3672



i have lugia! glameow? i don't think i ever got one and i have a latias. 

how come no one wants a manaphy?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i only have latias.  i thought i told you?


 thats what i meant  latias


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> thats what i meant  latias



oh, lemme go get it. You kept saying latiOS.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> oh, lemme go get it. You kept saying latiOS.


 my bad dude


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 20, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> Anyone got an Event Arceus? I've got things like Jirachi (for anyone who missed the event), Mew, 3 GenIV dragons, or a shiny Delcatty



I would love to take you up on the event Jirachi. Only problem is I'm not even to the elite four yet so i don't really have anything to offer.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> my bad dude



pleasure doin business with you.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> pleasure doin business with you.


 i guess you can say that


----------



## Negrito (Sep 21, 2010)

I need a pokerus slave, any pokemon, just need that damn pokerus. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 21, 2010)

Negrito said:


> I need a pokerus slave, any pokemon, just need that damn pokerus.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 what do you have?


----------



## Negrito (Sep 21, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> what do you have?



I dont really have anything special yet. I just got HG a couple of days ago, I haven't even beat the game yet .

That's why any pokemon with it would be fine.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 21, 2010)

Negrito said:


> I dont really have anything special yet. I just got HG a couple of days ago, I haven't even beat the game yet .
> 
> That's why any pokemon with it would be fine.


 hmmm where are you in the game?


----------



## Negrito (Sep 21, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> hmmm where are you in the game?



In reality just training my pokemon. Story wise? I just caught the red Gyarados, and helping Lance with Team Rocket.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 21, 2010)

Negrito said:


> In reality just training my pokemon. Story wise? I just caught the red Gyarados, and helping Lance with Team Rocket.


 hmmm.....you want the red gyarados?


----------



## Negrito (Sep 21, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> hmmm.....you want the red gyarados?



I was gonna make him part of my team... but that's not a necessity, I guess. I could part with it.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone have a Mew? 

EDIT: Willing to trade Latias+Latios with Soul Dew, etc.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 21, 2010)

Negrito said:


> I was gonna make him part of my team... but that's not a necessity, I guess. I could part with it.


 nah if you are going to use it then never mind. i could help you out tommrow. just give me anything


Mαri said:


> Anyone have a Mew?


 whatcha got


----------



## Negrito (Sep 21, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> nah if you are going to use it then never mind. i could help you out tommrow. just give me anything



Alright thanks, here's my FC: 498505473600.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 21, 2010)

Negrito said:


> Alright thanks, here's my FC: 498505473600.


 sorry alittle busy with other stuff so ill give you mine tommrow


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> whatcha got



Are you looking for legendary, eevees, rares?

EDIT: Alright, in terms of breeding I have:
Bagon, Eevee, Wynaut, and Pichu, Larvitar, Charmander, Growlithe, Mudkip (If you have any preferences just tell me)

In terms of normal/high leveled I'm willing to trade.. Lvl 100 Arcanine or Lvl 88 Tyranitar

Legendaries: Articuno, Giratina, Latios, Latias, Groudon, Jirachi, Regice, Registeel, Relicanth(Considered rare), Zapdos, Moltres,


----------



## Negrito (Sep 21, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> sorry alittle busy with other stuff so ill give you mine tommrow



No prob.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> when do you want to do this


wait i believe pokemon whit the classic ribbons cannot be traded?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 21, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Are you looking for legendary, eevees, rares?
> 
> EDIT: Alright, in terms of breeding I have:
> Bagon, Eevee, Wynaut, and Pichu, Larvitar, Charmander, Growlithe, Mudkip (If you have any preferences just tell me)
> ...


 is regice good for you? cause i want that.


Negrito said:


> No prob.


 kk


Linkdarkside said:


> wait i believe pokemon whit the classic ribbons cannot be traded?


 what do you mean


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> is regice good for you? cause i want that.



Yeah, it just sits in my pc  .


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 21, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Yeah, it just sits in my pc  .


 ok works for me 
is tommrow ok for you?


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> ok works for me
> is tommrow ok for you?



Yeah, that's fine :33 .

Friend Code: 2751 3703 8093


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 21, 2010)

ok cool. need anything else?


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> ok cool. need anything else?



Do you have a Heracross, perhaps?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 21, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Do you have a Heracross, perhaps?


 i actually do. do you have a latios you dont need


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> i actually do. do you have a latios you dont need



Yeah, I actually do  .

So a Regice and a Latios for a Mew and a Heracross


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 21, 2010)

works for me


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2010)

By any chance does anyone have a Bagon?


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

Lord Chrono said:


> By any chance does anyone have a Bagon?



I do :33 .


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I do :33 .



Are you wiling to trade it? I don't have many good pokemons though.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

Lord Chrono said:


> Are you wiling to trade it? I don't have many good pokemons though.



Yeah, I just bred them not too long ago.

What do you have?


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Yeah, I just bred them not too long ago.
> 
> What do you have?



do you have any request?


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

Lord Chrono said:


> do you have any request?



I have quite a few Bagons in my pc, not really anything picky.

Do you have a Shinx?


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I have quite a few Bagons in my pc, not really anything picky.
> 
> Do you have a Shinx?



Yeah i do, but it's level 44 since I got it in the safari zone is that ok?


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

Lord Chrono said:


> Yeah i do, but it's level 44 since I got it in the safari zone is that ok?



That's fine :33 .

When do you want to do this? I still have some time over here, if it's a quick trade.


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2010)

Mαri said:


> That's fine :33 .
> 
> When do you want to do this? I still have some time over here, if it's a quick trade.



I can do it now if you want. 

My friend code is 0990 4050 5116


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

Lord Chrono said:


> I can do it now if you want.
> 
> My friend code is 0990 4050 5116



Alright.

Will log on.

Mine: 2751 3703 8093


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Alright.
> 
> Will log on.
> 
> Mine: 2751 3703 8093



Alright this is my first time doing it so bare with me, ok?

Is in the wi-fi club right?


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

Lord Chrono said:


> Alright this is my first time doing it so bare with me, ok?
> 
> Is in the wi-fi club right?



Register me to your pal pad.

It's in the basement of Pokemon Center.

Middle lady in room, behind the desk. Make sure you are connected to the wi-fi. If not go to title screen and register it to your current wi-fi.

After you get passed that lady, you'll find me, just click me and it should say something along the lines of "Mari wishes to trade" or something. Click yes, and the trade screen will pop up etc, etc.


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Register me to your pal pad.
> 
> It's in the basement of Pokemon Center.
> 
> ...



Ok I'm already in there, but i don't see anybody.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

Lord Chrono said:


> Ok I'm already in there, but i don't see anybody.



 Did you register me? Maybe one of us registered the wrong number.


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Did you register me? Maybe one of us registered the wrong number.



Yes I did.  let me check again then.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

I added the code you gave me correctly and gave you the correct code  .


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2010)

The hell...? I added you to my friend list and still nothing... I'm inside that room but i don't see anyone.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

I have no idea what's wrong.

Did you give me the right friend code number?


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah. 

0990 4050 5116

it says that's my friend code


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, that's strange. Something is wrong here..


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

Found you  .

Let's hurry this up, this took longer than I thought it would  .


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2010)

Finally. 

Thanks Mari.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 21, 2010)

Lord Chrono said:


> Finally.
> 
> Thanks Mari.



No problem :3 .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2010)

i need these pokemons Mewtwo,Mew,Jirachi,Deoxy,TRU Arceus, TRU Shaymin, TRU Regigigas.

i have these for traded
Regigigas lv.100 (one that i got in a trade)
Uxie lv.50 i also got it on a trade
Drowzee's
japanese Ditto's
Manaphy 
Starters(i can breed them)


i don't really need the TRU Regigigas permanent i need it to unlock the Regis event ,same whit TRU Arceus.


----------



## Negrito (Sep 23, 2010)

Could anybody help me evolve my Haunter into a Gengar?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 23, 2010)

Negrito said:


> Could anybody help me evolve my Haunter into a Gengar?


 ill help you out with that too


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone has a Modest Glaceon to trade?


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone have a Charmander?

I don't have much except for a bunch of eevees


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 16, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Anyone have a Charmander?
> 
> I don't have much except for a bunch of eevees



I believe I have like three in my Diamond game.

Might take a while since I have chores, but take it as a thank you present for giving me a Pokerus present :33

I'll give it to you at like 6:30 (two hours exactly)


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 16, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I believe I have like three in my Diamond game.
> 
> Might take a while since I have chores, but take it as a thank you present for giving me a Pokerus present :33
> 
> I'll give it to you at like 6:30 (two hours exactly)



I love you!


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone have a Kyogre?

I've got a level 48 Giratina with PokeRus. :33


----------



## Fran (Oct 17, 2010)

I can give you a free Ky0gre Patchy, I have a spare from my Sapphire.
Let me know when you can trade.


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone with Black/White willing to help me evolve my Gantoru into a Gigaiath?


----------



## Kei (Oct 22, 2010)

Do anyone has entei, or celebi

I don't have much because a friend traded my pokemon with his...he wanted to borrow them..and ended with him restarting his game, easing my starter pokemon, my legendary pokemon...and some of my favorites..

I am semi desperate..I need my three dogs and that celebi...Other then that I am willing to trade mostly everything


----------



## Mαri (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone have any pokemon infected with Pokerus?


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Oct 24, 2010)

can someone trade me all the starter pokemon or any that you have? level 1 or watever i dont care i just thought it be really cool to have all the starters ill breed my chimchar and cyndaquil and trade the egg with you in return


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey, does anyone have a spare Sharpedon or Mini whale? I dont have much to trade, in fact I just started SS last week


----------



## Kei (Oct 27, 2010)

Aynone has a cydaquil???


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Aynone has a cydaquil???



I could get you one but I have to breed it. Mine already evolved.


----------



## Kei (Oct 28, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I could get you one but I have to breed it. Mine already evolved.



Really!? I would really would appreciate it!


----------



## Fran (Oct 30, 2010)

If anyone has a PAL version of FF3 and can add my friend code, I'll give you a Japanese Mew or the recent Event Mew. Or a Rayquaza. Whatever you want .


----------



## Kei (Oct 30, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Anyone have any pokemon infected with Pokerus?



Mari, I have that. My Celebi is infected with Pokerus and it spreded to my capterpie


----------



## Mαri (Oct 30, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Mari, I have that. My Celebi is infected with Pokerus and it spreded to my capterpie



Ooh :33

I can get you a cyndaquil for it?


----------



## Kei (Oct 30, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Ooh :33
> 
> I can get you a cyndaquil for it?



I can't give you my celebi but I'll happily give you my capterpie


----------



## Mαri (Oct 30, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> I can't give you my celebi but I'll happily give you my capterpie



I don't mind 

Sure.

Okay, so when do you want to trade?


----------



## Kei (Oct 30, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I don't mind
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Okay, so when do you want to trade?



Anytime it been effected for a while now and I have been trying to spread it thought out my box.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 30, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Anytime it been effected for a while now and I have been trying to spread it thought out my box.



I've got time now, is that okay?


----------



## Kei (Oct 30, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I've got time now, is that okay?



Sure, I give you my thing just VM or PM me yours


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Really!? I would really would appreciate it!



Alright, Ill get him into the breeding grounds. Do you want the egg? or after it hatches?
Also could you get me a sharpedon or a whale? Is the Pokerus a bad thing?


----------



## Mαri (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone willing to help Keiichi Song and I trade?


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Nov 1, 2010)

can someone trade me a rotom? pokedex seen 209 i went at 8:30 and 9:30 ''the tv has an oddly malevolent feel'' atRage

0904 9040 3536


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, I am looking for a japanese Ditto. Could someone give one pleasE? I would really really appreciate. Reps and stuff plz let me know


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Nov 8, 2010)

can someone give me a charmander? i can trade you a cyndaquil chimchar or a piplup


----------



## Mαri (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone have a pokemon infected with Pokerus :/?


----------



## Denizen (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone with Pokemon Black want to trade me a Tornelos?

I can only really offer my own Voltolos, Sazandorah or Arceus, all the Grass/Fishing/Surfing spot pokemon and the rest of the Isshu dex. Hell, i'll give it back to you if I want, just the data alone would be enough.

PM me if you're interested, I need that Landlos!


----------



## Akatora (Nov 20, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone had Celebi or darkrai for trade or retrade

I just need em on the dex


----------



## Chronos (Nov 23, 2010)

Does anyone have a Groudon?  

I just need it to get the green orb from Oak I'm willing to trade back.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm in a dire need of a Kabuto. Anyone has one?

Edit: I got the Kabuto. Anyone has a spare Scyther or can help me evolve an eevee into Leafeon?


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Dec 10, 2010)

anyone has a chikorita, totodile, or turtwig? ive got some spare scythers all the kanto starters, cyndaquil, treeko, torchic, mudkip, chimchar, and piplup to trade.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2010)

dammit, I only have one chiko and ne totodile.  sorry.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Dec 11, 2010)

cant you get a ditto and breed them?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah Dittos are in every game except for Ruby and Sapphire, so you guys shouldn't ahve trouble getting one


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm actually in the breeding process of a perfect Scyther.  I have been trying for the last week.  so many hours gone by.... 

I have a bunch of Eevee if you are interested.  If you have Platinum, I could try to get another totodile, but I need to evolve an eevee into Leafeon. Would that be ok? Im usually available at 9:00 p.m. onwards(-6 GMT).


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Dec 11, 2010)

ive got platinum and soulsilver so it should be no problem just send me ur friend code


----------



## God Of Dogs (Jan 13, 2011)

Ive got a groudon lv100 i want to traid for a reyquaza


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 14, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Anyone have a Groudon?



Probably already been answered but i have like 10? i also have like 10 kyogres.

Im willing to trade them. 

I normally replay my pokemon games alot starting over etc.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone willing to trade a HG Kyogre for a Gamestop Suicune?


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 27, 2011)

lol does anyone have a dusk stone?


----------



## DanE (Mar 15, 2011)

Need a pokemon with pokerus


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a dusk stone. And I've got a list of pokemon I'm looking for.

Squirtle
Croagunk
Zangoose
Eevee
Ditto
Elekid
***Shiny Tyrogue***
magby


----------



## Castiel (Mar 16, 2011)

5114 3027 1008 

I NEED to evolve my Boldore

I NEED Gigalith

I NEED it


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 22, 2011)

someone give me a darkpulse Arbok or a Deino that has it. I have no access to my Pearl game...


----------



## Mαri (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone with Pokemon Black willing to trade the new pokemon exclusive to that version for the pokemon exclusive to White?

I've been trying to trade with people over wifi, but my standard GTS keeps crashing and Negotiations are frustrating because I offer a Solosis, and they offer a Pidove


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi!

Can anyone Trade me an Eevee? I don't have much but I have all 3 starters, Zorua and they have the Pokerus.

If someone wanna trade just send me a PM please, thanks in advance! :3


----------



## Psych (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone have a Zorua to give? I really don't have anything to offer. Please PM me. I will try to acquire something for the trade.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 29, 2011)

I really need a Gamestop 2011 event Celebi. You can trade it to my platinum or white.

I'll trade you a japanese shaymin, mew, jirachi, arceus, shiny deoxys, phione, manaphy, or rayquaza

Vm or pm me. I really need it soon.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone who has any Kanto bug pokemons to trade in White or Black please leave me a PM. I am collecting all bug pokemons and I really need your help.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it possible to trade with emulators..


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 2, 2011)

I have several Zoruas with Sucker Punch to be traded. I want

Pinsir
Spinnarak
Scyther + Metal Coat
Armaldo

PM me to trade.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey could anyone trade me Latios and or Latias? At least just to have them in my pokedex so I may request them to foreign trainers.

Edit:
Btw, does anyone have a spare Chikorita?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2011)

I ve got a lot of charmanders to spare or trade, so if anyone needs one just let me know. However I would gladly accept a Chikorita, Squirtle or cranidos


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Apr 15, 2011)

looking for all the rare event/legendary pokemon mew, darkrai, deoxys, shaymin, jirachi, celebi, and arceus, if theres any cloners out there or something would really appreciate it


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> I really need a Gamestop 2011 event Celebi. You can trade it to my platinum or white.
> 
> I'll trade you a japanese shaymin, mew, jirachi, arceus, shiny deoxys, phione, manaphy, or rayquaza
> 
> Vm or pm me. I really need it soon.



sounds kinda hacked to me tough. However if you have the platinum, could you do me a grate favor? Could you give me a cranidos with thunderpunch? It would be super awesome if you did 

I only have pokemon white and soul silver so I cant do it from here


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Apr 17, 2011)

anyone have rare cloned pokemon, I am currently still looking for shaymin, deoxys, mew, arceus, celebi, darkrai, manaphy, jirachi, suicune, raikou, and entei


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2011)

someone give me a Shelmet for my Karrablast, I want Shelmet's evolution


----------



## Beastly (Apr 23, 2011)

anyone have a tirtuga?


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 23, 2011)

Got some Pokerus Pokemon up for trade make an offer


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 27, 2011)

Beastly said:


> anyone have a tirtuga?



I have some, I could give you one if you want. Btw does anyone have a Magmar or  Magby?


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (May 2, 2011)

does anyone have any of the event pokemon? ex. darkrai, shaymin, arceus, from action replay and is willing to trade some?


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 3, 2011)

Anyone have a female drought vulpix or female drizzle poliwag?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 3, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Anyone have a female drought vulpix or female drizzle poliwag?



dought or dizzle? what is that? I ve got Vulpix and poliwag tough.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (May 4, 2011)

looking for a male steelix or scizor, offering a lvl 33 female raichu, and some starter pokemon etc.


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (May 4, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I have some, I could give you one if you want. Btw does anyone have a Magmar or  Magby?



Still looking for a Magmar?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a Rufflet for trade? Flying pokemon in Pokemon Black sucks >_>


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (May 4, 2011)

I have one.


----------



## Chronos (May 4, 2011)

Is someone willing to trade a Rufflet?


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (May 5, 2011)

looking for any event pokemon, also the 3 legendary dogs, plus scizor and steelix both male, trading a few starters as well as a lvl 33 raichu etc.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (May 6, 2011)

i have over 540 pokemon and im trading starters and some other pokemon,


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2011)

Shanoa said:


> Still looking for a Magmar?



Yeah, that would be quite neat 
I do have a rufflet to give away as well ^_^


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 7, 2011)

So I need my Karrablast to evolve so if anyone has a Shelmet to evolve PM me for Friend Code.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 9, 2011)

Well, anybody have a King's rock?


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (May 9, 2011)

anyone have a steelix or scizor? or event pokemon, also looking for raikou, suicune and entei


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (May 9, 2011)

also if anyone has a snubbull, let me know


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (May 9, 2011)

forgot to mention i also need a crobat, and if anyone could hook me up with a kings rock, that would be awesome uber fantastic


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (May 9, 2011)

trading a shiny venasaur for any event pokemon


----------



## Suigetsu (May 12, 2011)

I ve got an Arceus and zorark.


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (May 12, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Yeah, that would be quite neat
> I do have a rufflet to give away as well ^_^



It's in my Soul Silver though.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (May 12, 2011)

what do you want for your arceus??


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (May 13, 2011)

trading shiny venasaur for any event pokemon


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (May 15, 2011)

does anyone have a shaymin?


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 9, 2011)

Can anyone help me evolve my Machoke? I have Heartgold version.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Sep 17, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I have some, I could give you one if you want. Btw does anyone have a Magmar or  Magby?



I have a mamar on soul sliver


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone who can clone a mew i'd be so grateful if you'd trade it with me. ^_^


----------



## masterriku (Oct 4, 2011)

anyone willing to trade me a rufflet and solosis?


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 4, 2011)

How do you trade like this? I only know how to trade from one DS to another over a short range.


----------



## superattackpea (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anyone who has an audino with heal bell and wish they'd be willing to trade, preferably hardy nature with regenerator, or anything that might help me get to breeding such an audino?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 26, 2011)

just got pokemon black today. My FC is 4513-3599-0808 if anyone is interested trading in the future


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone willing to trade with me?
I have pokemon Diamond and I will trade for any good ev-trained pokemon. I have and will give almost everything. Even my Arceus.

If someone is interested pm me please!


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 3, 2011)

anyone have an eevee or a ditto they want to trade. I have black verison only


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 13, 2011)

need a pigey and some other old school pokemon


----------



## Red Version (Nov 23, 2011)

Can someone help me evolve my haunter into a gengar on Pokemon heart gold?


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I will trade any of the first gen starters for a Gligar. 

Also, does anyone have a Chikorita/Cyndaquill or any of their families? I've got about 500 of the 649 so willing to trade almost any of them...


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I also have the Pok?rus as well if anyone wants their traded one infected.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Feb 5, 2012)

if anyone has anything from the magmar line (preferably magmortar), please pm me and let's work out a trade. I can offer starters or random pokemon. It really just depends on what you want


----------



## Naruto (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys, would anyone be willing to do me a small favor? I need to trade a Scyther with metal coat before he levels up further or he won't learn metal claw 

I'll hook you up with something. The cartridge I'm using is Pok?mon White.


----------



## hellohi (May 22, 2012)

Anyone have a Charmander(or Charmeleon/Charizard) they could trade? I'm playing Heartgold and don't want to wait till the end, PM me so we can work something out.


----------



## hellohi (May 29, 2012)

Need lvl 1 Zorua, preferably female!! PM so we can discuss, would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone want Bulbasaur or Trapinch?  I've been breeding them for good IVs so I've got a ton left over and I'd rather trade them than just release them.  
I'd like anything from:
Chikorita line
gen 3 starters
gen 4 starters
eevees
any fossil pokemon
Gligar line
Mantine line
evolutionary stones besides fire stones

PM me if you're interested and we'll set something up.


----------



## kisuke55 (Jun 22, 2012)

i am looking for a trade partner i only need like a dozen pokemon to have a complete dex,like relicanth and something from the magmar and electrabuzz lines.
i have alomst everything so i might have what u need as well,if you wanna trade with me just pm me


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone willing to do a quick trade with me so I can evolve my Kadabra and Haunter? I'm using SS.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2012)

I need help transfering my level 5 eevee, Mew, and 40 Jarachi from Heart Gold to my Platinum.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 25, 2012)

Anybody have a thick club and/or water stone they'd be willing to trade for something. 

Pm me, don't feel like waiting till after the league for WS and it's a hassle to get the club.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 23, 2012)

is there anyone on with a heartgold or ss? I just want to evolve this onix I have.

fc: 1378 5911 8391


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 4, 2013)

I need any pokemon but must carry a tm that has double team. It's for my soul silver version.


FC: 0648 4561 1902


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

Im on Soul Silver. I've got a lvl 22 Shiny Vulpix (not originally mine, I traded my shiny magikarp for it) that I'd be willing to trade for a Shiny Sneasle with Ice Punch.

EDIT: My anti-p*d*p**** code is 3912 6463 7911 (pls no pedos, srs offers only)


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking for a Larvitar (female preferred), Ralts, and/or Bronsor (the pre-evolved form for Bronzong?) for Soul Silver. I have a Larvitar of my own up for trade, as well as Charmander, Suicune, and a Kadabra. If you want something else jut let me know and I'll see if I have it. Remember, must be 4th gen.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2013)

^ Are you looking for a specific level range or would any level do?

For peeps interested, I have that event pichu from two years back that unlocks the spiky earred pichu in HG/SS. Might be willing to deal it if you have something interesting to offer.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 22, 2013)

I have in my possession a LVL 1 Egg move dreamworld shiny Eevee with pokerus up for trade. 

Moves
Fake Tears
Flail
Wish
Yawn


What I'm looking for (all shinies, UT and preferably hatched)
Solosis
Politoed
Lapras

I also have a shiny female level 37 Snorunt.

PM me or quote me here if your up for a trade.


----------



## PlushCream (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello people, I'm looking for a Pokerus'd mon, can we trade for a while? Then we'll trade back once your mon infects my mons.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 1, 2013)

If anyone wish to trade a Vibrava for Zekrom (or any other pokemon) please let me know since I really need it.

EDIT: Got one!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2013)

If anyone needs pokerus hit me up and i'll send you an infected mon.


----------



## Taokaka (inactive) (Jun 21, 2013)

I have Pok?rus Pok?mon. 
Would love to trade for a Ninetales with Drought


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2013)

Does anyone by any chance have a (spare) legit (not created) shiny Swablu/Altaria (male)? Or a Japanese Ditto or a Japanese Altaria so I can try to hatch one using the Masuda method?

Let me know what you want in exchange and I'll see what I can do (I have access to nearly all Pok?mon from Gen I through IV of all natures due to hours of ditto farming and having a completed Pok?dex in Soul Silver).


----------

